# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κάθετη κεραία (ΑΜ) μεσαίων κυμάτων

## xaris992

Παιδιά γεια σας , έχω κατασκευάσει ένα μηχάνημα στα μεσαία με  μια ΕL 34 για ταλάντωση και στην έξοδο μία ΕL 519,  περίπου στα 70 Watt, για την διαμόρφωσή του χρησιμοποιώ έναν ενισχυτή της DUBLEX  100 Watt , η κεραία που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ένα μονόπολο γύρο στα 40 μέτρα και με την προσθήκη ενός  Πηνειού ( παίρνοντας γύρω στις 35 σπείρες) συντονίζω στους 1650 Khz, έχω μιλήσει σχεδόν με όλη την Ελλάδα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και με πολύ ισχυρά και ποιοτικά διαμορφωτικά. 
 Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι η κεραία περνάει πάνω από καλώδια του οτε και παρεμβάλω πάρα πολλά τηλέφωνα, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άλλος χώρος για να βάλω την κεραία σε άλλη κατεύθυνση ή να την ανεβάσω ποίο ψηλά.

   Έχω ακούσει ότι αν τοποθετήσω μία κάθετη  50ΩΜ ( 12 μέτρα ) θα μειώσω ή θα εξαλείψω  την  παρεμβολή,

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος για τέτοιου είδους κεραίες  θα παρακαλούσα να μου εξηγήσει η να μου στείλει κάποιο σχέδιο για να μπορέσω να την κατασκευάσω.

xaris992@in.gr

----------


## GREG

Βαλε στη άνοδο της λάμπας σου μια αντίσταση 40 εως 60 Ωμ τυλιγμένη με 12 σπείρες γυρω της πηνιόσυρμα 03mm η αντίσταση να 'ναι 2-3 watt αυτο θα βοηθησει επισης αν μπορεις απομακρυνε τη κεραία σου απο το καλώδιο του οτε πες μου ΣΤΑ ΣΚΡΗΙΝ της EL504  τι ταση ριχνεις

----------


## GREG

συγνομη EL519

----------


## xaris992

Στην άνοδο της 519 υπάρχει ήδη η αντίσταση με το πηνίοσυρμα, στο σκρην ρίχνω 300 volt και στην σειρά  έχω έναν μεταγωγέα έξι (6) θέσεων και ξεκινάω με αντίσταση 22 ΚΩ και σταδιακά καταλήγω σε μια 2.2 ΚΩ (συνήθως δουλεύω την δεύτερη θέση που είναι μία αντίσταση 15 ΚΩ όπως καταλαβαίνεις το έχω δοκιμάσει και αυτό ) 

Τώρα όσον αφορά την κεραία μου, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άλλος χώρος για να βάλω την κεραία σε άλλη κατεύθυνση ή να την ανεβάσω ποίο ψηλά, η μόνη δυνατότητα που υπήρχε, ήταν να την ανεβάσω από την πλευρά μου, πράγμα το οποίο έκανα χωρίς να έχω ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, έχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές όσον αφορά τον πομπό και την υπάρχουσα κεραία, 
Μετά από συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει, θα προσπαθήσω να τοποθετήσω μία κάθετη 50ΩΜ (γι αυτό και *ζητάω πληροφορίες για κάθετη κεραία*) για να αποφύγω τα σύρματα του ΟΤΕ και πιστεύω φεύγοντας μακριά από αυτά να μειώσω ή θα εξαλείψω την παρεμβολή.

----------


## MAKHS

Φιλε μου καλημερα....Εγω δουλευω μια απλη καθετη..Αν θελεις βρες στα μηνυματα μεσα ενα δικο μου που αναφερομουν σε καθετη κεραια..Εγω την δουλευω με καλα μεχρι στιγμης αποτελεσματα απο την αθηνα εστω με τα 30 βατ που βγαζω...Καλη επιτυχια και οτι χρειασθεις στην διαθεση σου..

----------


## GREG

η διαμορφοση που βγαζεις με τον 100αρι ειναι ισχυρη δηλαδη υπερδιαμορφονεις???????

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου η am διαμορφωση  το κακο που εχει ειναι οτι μπαινει παντου  και δυσκολα κοβεται φτιαξε ενα π στην εξοδο βαλε γεφυρα να δεις τι στασιμα εχεις  ριξε οσο περισσοτερα radials μπορεις  φτιαξε καλυτερα  τις γειωσεις σου και πιστευω κατι να κανεις .με το π στην εξοδο ειναι περιπου 40db οι αρμονικες σου κατω απο οτι με το απλο L .  Αν θα βαλεις καθετη θα χασεις  τα μακρυνα  και θα ανεβεις κοντα.  η 519  ειναι  λυχνια ρευματος και οχι τασεως   μπορεις  με 600 βολτ να τραβηξεις 500ma ανετα με σωστο συντονισμο  και να παρεις 150-180 βαττ . η 509-519 ειναι μια μικρη 813.

----------


## xaris992

Παιδία για σας, ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων. Nα πάρουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά:
   Φίλε Μάκη θα σε ενοχλήσω σίγουρα γιατί έχω παραγγείλει ήδη  τις σωλήνες αλουμινίου (18μέτρα) και θα χρειαστώ τις συμβουλές σου για το πηνίο και τον συντονισμό.
   Φίλε GREG όσον αφορά την διαμόρφωση, όλοι μου λένε ότι η διαμόρφωσή μου κυμαίνετε στο 100%  και φυσικά, αν εννοείς ότι η υπερδιαμόρφωση δημιουργεί παρεμβολές, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου,  ( η γνώμη μου είναι ότι για να ακουστείς καλά στα ΑΜ θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτό το ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης και μια σχετική ποιότητα, όσο γίνεται βέβαια στα μεσαία, για να μην γίνεσαι κουραστικός στον άλλον που σε ακούει) 
   Κώστα μου κέντρισες το ενδιαφέρων για το σύστημα που προτείνεις με το π την γέφυρα και τα  radials , πράγμα το οποίο δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ, και οι μόνες πληροφορίες που έχω, είναι από αυτή τη σελίδα, θα σε παρακαλούσα αν έχεις χρόνο να μου κάνεις μια ποιο λεπτομερή περιγραφή γιατί οι απορίες μου είναι πολλές, αν κατάλαβα καλά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω για κάθοδο καλώδιο 50ΩΜ (τώρα χρησιμοποιώ το εναμισάρι καλώδιο που έρχεται από την κεραία και είναι στην ίδια διάμετρο) για το π διάβασα ότι βάζοντας μετά τον πυκνωτή 1000pf της εξόδου έναν αερόφυλο 500 pf το πηνίο 60 σπείρες ( μέχρι εδώ έτσι τα έχω) και μετά ένα αερόφυλο 1000 pf μπορείς να πάρεις έξοδο 50 ΩΜ ( αντί για αερόφυλο 1000 pf μπορεί να βάλεις 500 pf ? το λέω γιατί έχω 500αρη) τα  radials σε ποιο σημείο θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν ? ο μόνος χώρος που έχω ελεύθερο  είναι η ταράτσα μου.
Παιδιά έχω και μια άλλη ερώτηση που αφορά την κάθετη, αν μπορείς στην κάθετη να βάλεις radials.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ…….  και  συγνώμη αν σας ζαλίζω, το μικρόβιο με τους πομπούς είναι πολύ μεγάλο ξανασήκωσα διακόπτες  μετά 20 χρόνια  !!!!
             Χάρης           Λάρισα

----------


## xaris992

Μπορεί να μου προτείνει κάποιος μια γέφυρα στασίμων για τα μεσαία ?

----------


## xaris992

για ρίξτε μια ματιά σ΄ αυτή τη σελίδα, έχει μια κάθετη κεραία για τα ΑΜ  (αναλυτικά με φωτογραφίες κ.τ.λ)

http://web.archive.org/web/200202022...ct/1610khz.htm

----------


## MAKHS

Αυτη ειναι η κλασικη καθετη..Ειναι καλο το σχεδιο..Οσο πιο μακρυ το στοιχειο τοσο πιο λιγο πηνειο θα χρειαζεσε..Ειναι καλη δοκιμασε να την φτιαξεις..Εγω σου ειπα οτι ειναι 8,5 μετρα υψος και στην βαση ενα πηνειο σε 10 αρι τουμπο επανω τυλιγμενες 50 σπειρες 2,5 καρε καλωδιο ηλεκτρολογικο..στις 46 σπειρες εχω το + στις 49 το -Και τον μεταβλητο που δινει το σχεδιο τον εχει σε σειρα με το πηνειο για να αυξανει την χωριτικοτητα επειδη ειναι μικρο το μηκος της κεραιας...Εαν εχεις συντονιστικο απο κατω στο μηχανημα..αυτος ο πυκνωτης δεν χρειαζεται.Σημειωνω οτι την κεραια εγω την δουλευω περιπου στους 1660 κηζ..Εαν θελεις για πιο χαμηλα βαλε και αλλες σπειρες και θα χρειασθεις νεο συντονισμο...Αν θελεις αφησε μου το τλφ για να σου τα πω να τα καταλαβεις....

----------


## GREG

Τo στοιχείο σου από τι είναι φτιαγμένο, τι μέταλλο?

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημέρα φιλε...εχω κατασκευασει 2 με διαφορετικα υλικα.. Η μια ειναι ενα ψαροκάλαμο 9 μετρων ελαφρυ και ανθεκτικο στον αερα (απο οτι φανηκε με τους αέρηδες) και την αλλη με αλουμίνιο...Τωρα προτιμω το ψαροκάλαμο που ειναι ελαφρυ και το κανω οτι θελω... Καλη εβδομαδα.

----------


## GREG

JJJJ:

----------


## rf-akias

Γεια σας παιδια. Το ιδιο προβλημα με τον φιλο εχω και εγω. Παιζω μια 504 στα 50ω με 300 βολτ ταση. Μπαινω σε πολλα τηλεφωνα. Αυτο συνεβει απο την στιγμη που διαμορφωσα με εναν dublex 35 watt. Στην αρχη ειχα εναν τρανζιστορικο (πολυ μικρο) αλλα δεν ειχα προβλημα. Ειμαι σε κατοικοιμενη περιοχη και η κεραια ειναι στα 10 μ απο το εδαφος... Προφανος η υπερδιαμορφωση τα κανει ολα. 
Γιωργος junior argolida

----------


## GREG

ΧΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ να με βοθησει εχω μια 9μ καθετη κεντρο  αθηνας στα 2μ πανω απο τη ταρατσα μου ξεκιναει με 60 σπ  πηνιο απο κατω της  ΜΙΛΑΜΕ δεν παει ποθενα.......ουτε για αστειο  εχω παιδευτει πολυ στους 1630-1660 ΚΗΖ και με 20ΒΑΤ και με 200ΒΑΤ ξερω οτι αυτες ειναι πολυ NARROW BAND αλλα να μη πηγαινει ουτε 2ΚΜ με οπτικη επαφη.....μεταβλητο στο πηνιο στη ταρατσα δεν εβαλα δεν μπορω να ανεβοκαταιβενω.... ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ.......  :Idea:   :Shocked:

----------


## 807

μιας και ημουν περαστικος σε ειδα,9μετρη θελει πολυυυυ πηνιο,θελει συντονισμο,κλπ  παρε τα απο την αρχη ειναι 50ωμ το εργαλειο;εχεις γεφυρα;αν ναι στειλε μου μαιηλ να σου στειλω στοιχεια υπολογισμου,ενα προγραμμα,και μια καθετη ετοιμη(στα χαρτια εννοειται).αν ψαξεις εδω υπαρχει σχεδιο καθετης,πολυ αποτελεσματικο.αυτα..

----------


## GREG

KALAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GREG

αλλη γνομη για καθετες ........οχι δεν ειναι 50 OHM  Η καθοδος ειναι 6Μ περιπου χοντρο πολυκλονο καλοδιο η διαμετρος του πηνιου ειναι 20 εκατοστα περιπου τι αλλο να σου πω  γεφυρα  εχω μια για  27MHZ μονο για μπακαλικη ενδειχη .....

----------


## aeonios

Οι κάθετες κεραίες χωρίς σωστό σύστημα για RF grounding δεν παίζουν σωστά!!Προσοχή φίλε Greg σε αυτό το σημείο!

Επιπλέον αν λάβουμε υπόψη το ότι μια l/4 για τα ΑΜ θέλει τουλάχιστον 40μ το να βάλουμε το ένα τέταρτο ακόμα και με την προσαρμογή του πηνίου/coupler δεν θα παίξει και τόσο καλά όπως ανακάλυψες!Πρέπει κάπως να αυξήσεις το μήκος του σύρματος...

Επιπλέον αλλαξε την κάθοδο και βάλε ομοαξονικό καλώδιο της επιλογής σου RG-58/213

----------

Αυξησε χωρητικοτητα κορυφης, αν δεν εχεις ηδη ΒΑΛΕ!!! 
Τοποθετησε πυκνωτη ρυθμιζομενο με μοτερ (παρε ενα πολυ φτηνο ηλεκτρικο κατσαβιδι μπατταριας), φορα το στο μεταβλητο ωστε να γυρναει το ροτορα του οταν βιδωνεις/ξεβιδωνεις, συνδεσε το σε ενα τροφοδοτικο κατω στο στουντιο, βεβαια μετα απο μεταγωγεα αναστροφης πολικοτητας +/-, ωστε να το ρυθμιζεις απο κατω (ακομα και οταν αλλαξεις συχνοτητα πχ   :Wink:  ), και σηκωσε απο το εδαφος, στο σημειο στηριξης της, την 9μετρη, τουλαχιστον 1/2 το υψος της! 
Προσθεσε οσα περισσοτερα radials (γειωσεις) μπορεις (θεωρητικα θελεις 120, δηλαδη καθε 3ο, αλλα βαλε οσα σου επιτρεπεται   :Wink:  ), ΓΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!! Σημειωση: Αναλογα την ισχυ τροφοδοσιας στην κεραια τα radials θα εχουν και αντιστοιχο ισχυρο RF ρευμα! 
Χρησιμοποιησε 50Ω ομοαξωνικη γραμμη μεταφορας και οχι καλωδιο σκετο (αφου ετσι ακτινοβολεις και απο την καθοδο, χανοντας την προσαρμογη που προσπαθεις να κανεις με το πηνειο βασης της καθετου!)

----------

Λαβε υποψην αυτο σε σχεση με το υψος της κεραιας απο το εδαφος!

----------


## 807

λοιπον.....δεν ειναι 50ωμ,και βαζουμε με πηνιο μια κεραια στην ουσια 9μετρα να παιξει,οτι και αν κανεις ΔΕΝ θα βγει ουτε στους 3,5μηζ, αυτο που εχεις βγαινει ανετα στα 27μηζ. ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ-αν η 9μετρη βρισκεται στην μεση της ταρατσας και μπορεις τραβα απο την κορυφη της συρματα προς την γη(μονωμενα απο την γη με μονωτηρακια)υπολογισε τοσα συρματα ωστε το ολικο  τους μηκος να ειναι 46-9=37μετρα,βαλε ή δυο των 18 μετρων η και 5 αναλογως μετρων,παντως το συνολο τους να ειναι 37μετρα,αν δεν μπορεις να τα βαλεις αντιδιαμετρικα βαλτα οπως να ειναι,ετσι φτιαχνεις μια -φορτωμενη-καθετη,και μπορεις να κανεις πολυ καλη δουλεια. Αν σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις σκετη 9 μετρη με πηνιο ξεχνα το διοτι το μηχνημα δεν ειναι 50ωμ,υπαρχουν εδω στις συζητησεις πολλα για το πως το μεταρεπεις σε 50ωμ,συνεπως ξεχνα και την γεφυρα που θελει και αυτη 50ωμ,βγαλε και την καθοδο σου λιγο μακρια απο τα ντουβαρια και θα κανεις δουλεια,στην βαση της κεραιας βαλε και ενα πηνιο 50σπ με ληψεις ανα 5 σπ. σε 5ποντους τουμπο με συρμα 1χιλ, γιατι; για να κανεις την καθοδο σου να μην εκπεμπει και εχεις απωλειες στο δωματιο, οτι υπαρχει μετα το πηνιο το βλεπει σαν κεραια,και παιξε με τις ληψεις ν·α συντονισεις.αν εχει πηνιο το μηχανημα σου μεσα πηγαινε το επανω κοινως,αυτα..

----------


## 807

και κατι ακομα ..η καθετη 9μετρη αντε να εχει αποδοση 20τοις εκατο στο 1650.οσο τελοια και αν την κανεις,και αντισταση εισοδου το πολυ 1ωμ,αρα της δινεις εκατο βατ και στην υποθετικα τελοια κεραια σου ακτινοβολει 20βατ,δραμα;; ασε που θες ραντιαλ κοινως να κανεις την ταρατσα μεταλουργειο.η κεραια τυπου ομπρελλας που ειπα δεν θελει τιποτα απο αυτα και χτυπαει και ιονοσφαιρα με γωνια.

----------


## GREG

Tι  να πω  ...... τιποτα σε πιο ευκολο τα πραγματα στις πολυκατοικιες ειναι λιγο δυσκολα......

----------


## GREG

λοιπον την ταρατσα τη γειοσα οληηηηηηηηηηη  και κατεβαζω τη γειοση στο μηχανημα κααατι εκανε αυτο...τορα θα βαλω και RG οπως μου ειπατε  το μηχανημα δεν ειναι 50OHM  και δεν θα γινει ποτε..... βγαζει 200 ΕΩΣ 300 wattλετε να κανει τιποτα ετσι να βαλω  RADIALS  που να εκπεμπουν ειναι αδυνατο για μενα .... σας ΕΦΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολυ ολους πειτε μου οτι αλλο νομιζεται.....  :Help:

----------


## aeonios

> Tι  να πω  ...... τιποτα σε πιο ευκολο τα πραγματα στις πολυκατοικιες ειναι λιγο δυσκολα......



Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ εύκολα!

Πας εδώ: http://www.drele.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=66_67_70

Aγοράζεις την butternut 6V και παραγγέλνεις το κιτ για τα 160μ καθώς και το κιτ για τα αντίβαρα.. Βαζεις και ένα τuneraki και παίζεις σε όποια συχνότητα θες.... από 1600 ΚΗΖ ως και 30000 ΚΗz.......το κουστουμάκι κοντά 600€!!

Kαι αν με το καλό αποφασίσεις να γίνεις αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης θα έχεις έτοιμη και την κεραία!

----------


## aeonios

Για δες και εδώ:
http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=3191

Πρόκεται για μαγνητική λούπα για τα μεσαία σαν αυτή που έχω στο άβαταρ μου!






Παίζει πάρα πολύ καλά σαν κεραία.....

----------


## GREG

.....................

----------


## Killo_Watt

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το Π δίνει 50 ohm έξοδο??? Αλλά γιατί δεν βάζεις χωρητικότητα κορυφής εμένα μου ακούγεται πολύ καλή ιδέα…  Όσο για την λούπα έχω ακούσει ότι είναι μόνο για Qrp…

----------


## GREG

Τι ακριβως εννοεις.............

----------


## aeonios

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το Π δίνει 50 ohm έξοδο??? Αλλά γιατί δεν βάζεις χωρητικότητα κορυφής εμένα μου ακούγεται πολύ καλή ιδέα…  Όσο για την λούπα έχω ακούσει ότι είναι μόνο για Qrp…



Nα σου εξηγήσω...το πρόβλημα είναι το δυναμικό στους οπλισμούς του πυκνωτή στον εξωτερικό δακτύλιο. Αν η ισχύς είναι μεγάλη υπάρχει πιθανότητα για Arc. Αν ο μεταβλητός έχει rating για πολύ μεγάλα δυναμικά (μεταβλητός κενού ή αερόφυλος) της τάξης των 2000V τότε κανένα πρόβλημα.

Δοκίμασε με το προγραμματάκι που έβαλα...

 Και κάτι ακόμα που στην Ελλάδα είναι κακώς κείμενο αναφορικά με το QRP...καλύτερα να φτιάχνουμε καλές κεραίες παρά καλές παντόφλες!

----------


## GREG

Αν το λες αυτο με τη παντοφλα για εμενα απλα σου λεω οτι αυτο το μηχανημα εβγαινε με 95 Μ κεραια αλλα τορα αλαξανε τα πραγματα για αυτο τη ψαχνω  για καθετη παντως  οντως εχεις δικιο κεραια χρειαζεται καλη και οχι μεγαλη ισχυς   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## 807

Να αναφερθω λιγο στον φιλο με το προβλημα κεραιας,αν δεν κανεις το μηχανημα 50ωμ και δεν εχεις χωρο να βαλεις καπελλο στην καθετη δυστηχως δεν θα ακουγεσαι πουθενα,το να το κανεις 50ωμ ειναι πανευκολο,γνωριζω πολυ καλα τι συμβαινει στις πολυκατοικιες,ομως αυτες οι δουλειες γινονται «περιεργες ωρες».μια αλλη λυση ειναι να βαλεις συρμα 0,8χιλ γυρω γυρω απο τα καγκελλα της ταρατσας,σε 2-3 μετρα υψος,κατεβασε καλωδιο κατω και δωστο κατευθειαν στο μηχανημα,οι απωλειες θα ειναι μεγαλες,αλλα θα ακουστεις ακετα μακρια.αυτα.μηκος απο μηχανημα μεχρι τελος κεραιας 45μετρα.

----------


## GREG

Αυτο το ρημαδοκαπελο μπορεις να μου πεις με απλα λογια πως γινεται πανω σε καλαμι.......

----------


## 807

στο ειπα στα προηγουμενα-τα συρματα που τραβας ειναι το καπελλο κεραιας

----------


## electronic

GREG  Ηρέμησε.....

Στον τομέα της κατασκευής κεραίας θα πρέπει να είμαστε υπερβολικά σχολαστικοί και ήρεμοί. 

Το καλώδιο στο καλάμι το έχεις βάλει μέχρι την άκρη του????? Στο λέω γιατί στην άκρη έιναι πολύ λεπτό και κουνιέτε και από τον αέρα αλλά και θα πάρει κάποια καμπήλη με τον καιρό. Κόψε το τελευταίο στοιχείο από το καλάμι που έιναι λεπτό. Όπως λοιπόν έχεις την άκρη του καλωδίου στο πάνω μέρος μπορείς να βάλεις πχ 0,7mm πυνιόσυρμα με μήκος 2-3 μέτρα από τα οποία την μία άκρη θα την κολήσεις στην άκρη του καλωδίου στην κορήφή του  καλαμιού και την άλλη άκρη την δένεις με μπετονιά 1mm και την τραβάς ομοιόμορφα προς στις άκρες της οικοδομής σου. Η γωνία των καλωδίων αυτών καλό είναι να μην ξεπεράσει τις 40-45 μοίρες. Τις τεντώνεις τόσο έτσι ώστε το καλάμι να μην πάρει καμιά περίεργη κλήση. Μπορείς επίσης να δέσεις και το καλάμι στο μέσο του περίπου πάλι με μπετονιά για να είναι πάντα ισιο. Τώρα ανάλογα με το μήκος των καλωδίων που θα βάλεις στην κορυφή αλλάζει και η χωρητικότητα της κεραία σου δεν γνωρίζω που θα σου συντονίση. Για τον λόγο αυτό καλό είναι να βάλεις αρκετές σπείρες κάτω στην βάση του καλαμιού για να μπορείς να συντονίσης στην συχνότητα που θέλεις. Απλά δεν είναι εύκολο μετά να αλλάζεις συχνότητα σε μεγάλο εύρος....

Φυσικά υπάρχει και η λύση αγοράς έτοιμης για τα 160 μέτρα  :Wink:   όπως και επίσης το απλό καλώδιο γύρω γύρω στην ταράτσα  :Wink:   αλλά και οι πληροφορίες που έχει δώσεο ο 807 και ο aeonios είναι πολύ σωστές.

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη γνωρίζω κάποια άτομα που εκπέμπουν με κάθετη που έχουν κάτω cοupler μετά σωλήνα 8-9 μέτρα μετά πυνίο από χαλκοσωλήνα περίπου 40 σπείρες και μετά 4-5 μέτρα κεραία απο CB. Όλο αυτό σε μήκος έιναι περίπου 14-15 μέτρα και εκπέμουν με 2-3 Kwatt και τους ακούνε και στην Αθήνα.  


Γιώργος.

----------


## GREG

Αυτο μηπως μπορεις να το περασεις σε σχεδιο να το καταλαβουμε (αυτο που κανουν οι φιλοι σου στη σαλονικα)

----------


## GREG

να σας πω εγω τι εκανα και σας παρακαλω να μου πειται τη γνομη σας πανω σε αυτο ακριβως .Λοιπον 9μετρα καθετη 1,5αρι ηλεκτρολογικο 46 σπειρες παιρνω + μετα απο 14 σπειρες παιρνω - το γειονω σε ολα τα μεταλικα που υπαρχουν στη ταρατσα δηλαδη Βρυση,καγκελα,κλπ ,κλπ   κατεβαζω RG 50 OHM 7-8μετρα και μετα το γνωστο Π στην εξοδο των μηχανηματων προσπαθοντας να φτιαξω την ομικη αντισταση.ΑΥΤΑ......ποια η γνομη σας   πανω σε αυτα ακριβως ........ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## aeonios

> να σας πω εγω τι εκανα και σας παρακαλω να μου πειται τη γνομη σας πανω σε αυτο ακριβως .Λοιπον 9μετρα καθετη 1,5αρι ηλεκτρολογικο 46 σπειρες παιρνω + μετα απο 14 σπειρες παιρνω - το γειονω σε ολα τα μεταλικα που υπαρχουν στη ταρατσα δηλαδη Βρυση,καγκελα,κλπ ,κλπ   κατεβαζω RG 50 OHM 7-8μετρα και μετα το γνωστο Π στην εξοδο των μηχανηματων προσπαθοντας να φτιαξω την ομικη αντισταση.ΑΥΤΑ......ποια η γνομη σας   πανω σε αυτα ακριβως ........ΕΦΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ



Εχεις δοκιμάσει να δεις με μια γέφυρα στασίμων τι στάσιμα έχει η κεραία σου?Αν ναι τι σου έδειξε για τις συχνότητες που τέσταρες;

----------


## GREG

ΔΕΝ εχω δοκιμασει ....γιατι εχω μια μικρη γεφυρα για 3,5ΜΗΖ και επανω και τη βαζω μονο για μπακαλικη ενδειξη τελειως  της πλακας.......

----------


## GREG

> λοιπον.....δεν ειναι 50ωμ,και βαζουμε με πηνιο μια κεραια στην ουσια 9μετρα να παιξει,οτι και αν κανεις ΔΕΝ θα βγει ουτε στους 3,5μηζ, αυτο που εχεις βγαινει ανετα στα 27μηζ. ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ-αν η 9μετρη βρισκεται στην μεση της ταρατσας και μπορεις τραβα απο την κορυφη της συρματα προς την γη(μονωμενα απο την γη με μονωτηρακια)υπολογισε τοσα συρματα ωστε το ολικο  τους μηκος να ειναι 46-9=37μετρα,βαλε ή δυο των 18 μετρων η και 5 αναλογως μετρων,παντως το συνολο τους να ειναι 37μετρα,αν δεν μπορεις να τα βαλεις αντιδιαμετρικα βαλτα οπως να ειναι,ετσι φτιαχνεις μια -φορτωμενη-καθετη,και μπορεις να κανεις πολυ καλη δουλεια. Αν σκεφτεσαι να βαλεις σκετη 9 μετρη με πηνιο ξεχνα το διοτι το μηχνημα δεν ειναι 50ωμ,υπαρχουν εδω στις συζητησεις πολλα για το πως το μεταρεπεις σε 50ωμ,συνεπως ξεχνα και την γεφυρα που θελει και αυτη 50ωμ,βγαλε και την καθοδο σου λιγο μακρια απο τα ντουβαρια και θα κανεις δουλεια,στην βαση της κεραιας βαλε και ενα πηνιο 50σπ με ληψεις ανα 5 σπ. σε 5ποντους τουμπο με συρμα 1χιλ, γιατι; για να κανεις την καθοδο σου να μην εκπεμπει και εχεις απωλειες στο δωματιο, οτι υπαρχει μετα το πηνιο το βλεπει σαν κεραια,και παιξε με τις ληψεις ν·α συντονισεις.αν εχει πηνιο το μηχανημα σου μεσα πηγαινε το επανω κοινως,αυτα..



  ΑΝ φτιαξω αυτη τη φορτομενη που λες θελει και ΠΗΝΙΟ κατω απο το ματιγιο ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ περισσοτερα   ΤΗΑΝΚΣ

----------


## aeonios

Καλά σου είπε ο φίλος Greg να το βάλεις στο πάνω μέρος.

To καπελάκι δεν το βάζουμε από βίτσιο ή από αισθητική παρέμβαση στο έργο μας. :Smile: 

Το πηνίο στη βάση ή στη μέση δεν το γλυτώνεις. Η επαγωγική αντίσταση όμως με την παρουσία χωρητικότητας μειώνεται και άρα χάνεις λιγότερο ισχύ(RF) στο πηνίο σου. Επιπλέον προσαρμόζεις πολύ καλύτερα την σύνθετη αντίσταση της κεραίας σου στην αντίσταση εξόδου του πομπού σου! 

Γενικά μπορούμε να πούμε πως αν η κάθετη (το σύρμα σου/ο σωλήνας σου/το καλάμι ψαρέματος σου κτλ) είναι λιγότερη από τα λ/4 της συχνότητας που θες να βγεις πρέπει να προσθέσεις πηνίο στην κεραία σου στη βάση για να "έρθει" αντίθετα στην απίστευτη περίπτωση που θα βάλεις ύψος πάνω από το L/4 τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις χωρητικότητα.

Για να υπολογίσεις όλα αυτά τα καλούδια κατέβασε αυτό το ντοσάδικο πρόγραμμα:

http://www.smeter.net/software/addaload.exe

και καλή επιτυχία~!

----------


## GREG

Ευχαριστω για ολα αλλα ενα τελευταιο πειτε μου τη γνομη σας για τον τροπο εκπομπης που αναφερω παραπανω αυτο εχω τορα τι πιστευεται θα παιξει μπαλα ετσι.........

----------


## radio drapetis

Γεμίζουμε ένα μπαλόνο με ήλιο και το σηκόνουμε όχι πρόβλημα

----------


## aeonios

> [color=black] gemizoumai ena baloni mai hlio kai to sikonoumai oxi problima



πολύ σωστός και προτείνω στήριξη σε 3 σημεία αν είναι εφικτό - επίσης θέλει κύκλωμα για αποφυγή στατικών από την ατμόσφαιρα ............αν δεν έχεις να σου προτείνω....

----------


## GREG

Τοξερω αλλα 1ον που βρισκω συνεχως να αγοραζω ηλιο και 2 οταν φυσσαει τι γινεται...... αυτο που θελω να ροτησω οποιον μπορει ειναι εχω βαλει στη 9Μ καθετη 46 σπειρες πηνιο και απο εκει παιρνω + μετα απο 14σπειρες παιρνω - και το κατεβαζω με 11 μετρα RG ετσι μου συντονιζει 1500 KHZ ΕΑΝ αυξησω 5 σπειρες στις  46 ΘΑ παει αραγε πιο βραχεα 1640 ?????????Αυτο δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει μπορει να μου πει καποιος???????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????????????

----------


## 807

λοιπον για μια ακομα και τελευταια φορα-δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το δυσκολο στην ολη κατασκευη,οι συναδελφοι ααεονιος και ο ελεκτρονικ τα ανεφεραν-και μαλιστα αναλυτικοτατα,καμια κεραια οσο και αν την υπολογισεις δεν θα κανει ακριβως..θα θελει συντονισμο-για αυτο βαλε αυτα τα πηνια να την φερεις στην συχνοτητα,βγες στο 50 και αν πετυχει δοκιμασε και παραπανω, Για αλλη μια φορα,ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΝΤΑΜΙ ΛΟΟΥΝΤ!!!! παρε αντιστασεις ανθρακος και φτιαξτο 50ωμ,μετρησε το μετα με ωμομετρο αν οντως ειναι,βαλε την γεφυρα σου (πρεπει να κανει)και γυρνα μεταβλητους μεχρι να δεις τα βατ που δουλευεις στην γεφυρα και στασιμα ΜΗΔΕΝ-αν το πετυχεις εχεις κανει το μηχανημα 50ωμ και μετα προχωρας στην κεραια-καντο και πες μας να συνεχισουμε-μεταξύ νταμι και πομπου βαζουμε αρτζι 2μετρα των 50ωμ,το νταμι βαλτο σε ενα τενεκεδακι νεσκαφε ή και απλο ριξε και λαδι μηχανης μεσα να ψυχεται γιατι με 50βατ δοκιμη μεσα σε ενα λεπτο θα βραζει -αν θυμαται καποιος τις αντιστασεις για 50ωμ του νταμι ας το πει,εγω δεν το εχω τωρα διπλα μου και δεν θυμαμαι.αυτα ως εδω.

----------


## 807

φανταστειτε τους γειτονες να δουν το συρμα με το μπαλλονι!!!!να βγει η καθε κυρα και να σου φωναζει εξω οι κεραιες του θανατου,δεν λεει αυτο το συστημα δυστηχως σε πολεις,καλο αλλα.......ντεν!!!αφησα 45μετρα συρμα με μπαλλονι για να παιζει ο μπεμπης μου???μπραβο βιτσια ο μπεμπης,δεν στεκει δυστηχως!!

----------


## 807

ασε που για να σηκωθει 45 μετρα ψηλα θες το ζεπελλιν των ολυμπιακων,ακομα και 0,8χιλ να ναι

----------


## electronic

Πως να κάνεις φορτίο 50 ohm 400 watt. 

Λοιπόν εγώ πήρα 200 αντιστάσεις των 10Κ  ακριβείας των 2 watt και τι έβαλα παράλληλα ανάμεσα από δυο διάτριτες πλακετες. Ένωσα όλες τις επαφες από την μια μεριά και από την άλλη κόλλησα τις 190 ( πέρασα και τις 200 αλλά ένωσα τις 190). Από τις δυο άκρες με ένα πολύμετρο άρχισα να κάνω μετρήσεις για να δώ τα 50 Ohm. Κάθε φορά κολλούσα και μια ακόμα αντίασταση μέχρι που κόλλησα και τις 200 αλλά και 4 ακόμα και τότε πήρα 50,01 Ohm. Μετρημένο  με δυο πολύμετρα. Έτσι μπορείς να κάνεις ένα ωραίο φορτίο 408Watt. Στην πλευρά που θα συνδέσεις το + βάζεις 2 παραλληλα διοδακια και σε σειρά άλλα δυο διοδάκια 1Ν4148 και αμέσως μετά έναν πυκνωτή 10nF / 3 Kvolt  ως προς την γή(δηλαδή την άλλη πλευρά τις πλακέτας). Έτσι μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα των Volt (ανάμεσα στα πόδια του πυκνωτή) μπορείς να βλέπεις που έχεις την μέγιστη ένδειξη σχετικά πάντα με τα 50 ohm αλλά και με το συντονιστικό που έχεις από ποιο πρίν.

Αυτό είναι ένα ωραιότατο εργαλείο το οποίο πρέπει να έχουμε για να συντονίσουμε έναν πομπό στα 50 ohm.

Καλή επιτυχία

Γιώργος

----------


## aeonios

Μπράβο και στους 2 σας electronic + 807 για τις κατασκευές-προτάσεις σας!!!

Ενα πραγματάκι επίσης τώρα που το καλοσκεφτομαι με την μπαλονοκεραία είναι η συνεχής μεταβολής του Ζ λόγω του ότι θα μετακινείται όσο καλά και να την δέσουμε με τον τρόπο που πρότεινα(οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή μιας κατακόρυφης κεραίας από τον υποτιθέμενο άξονα της τροποποιεί τα χαρακτηριστικά της και σίγουρα τη συμπεριφορά της στην εκπομπή!)


Παρόλαυτά όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο oι κεραίες με μπαλόνι υπάρχουν ας δούμε για παράδειγμα ο θείο εδώ πως το κάνει για τα 160μ(ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα)


Αφού δανείστηκε το μπαλόνι από τον γιό  


αποφάσισε να το κάνει κεραία!



Βεβαίως μην φανταστείτε πως την έκανε κατακόρυφη αλλού το πήγε τελικά 



Εφτιαξε αυτό εδώ:



Και επειδή το μπαλόνι δεν τον έφτανε έφτιαξε το ίδιο με χαρταετό:



Φυσικά αυτά δεν παίζουν σε πόλεις πέρα του ότι θα σε κράξουν οι γειτόνοι μπορεί να πάθεις ζημιά από επαφή με καλώδια παροχής κτλ


Αν κάποιος θελήσει να ψαχτεί με τα παραπάνω ας δει τη σελίδα : http://www.qsl.net/g4vgo/antenna1.htm

GREG για αυτό που ρωτάς αν αυξήσεις το μήκος στην κεραία σου είτε με πηνίο είτε με σύρμα η συχνότητα συντονισμού μικραίνει. Αν μικρύνεις το μήκος αντίστροφα!

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## GREG

Στο κεντρο που μενω ειχα μια 20μετρη οριζοντια πολυ πετυχημενη......δεν πηγαινε πουθενα μιλαμε και εβαλα επανω στη ταρατσα ενα πηνιο  30 εκ διαμετρο με 1,5 αρι ηλεκτρολογικο που οταν το αγοραζεις εχει 3 χροματα οπως ξερεται πειραματιζομενος βεβαια μηπως κανω κατι μιλαμε οτι μου  στειλανε τη δημοτικη αστυνομια γιατι το περασανε για κεραια κινιτης τηλεφονιας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 807

ρε παιδια ο ημιμαθης ειναι χειροτερος απο τον άσχετο!!νομιζουν οτι η κεραια της κινητης τηλεφωνίας ειναι το προβλημα και κουβαλανε τον θανατο μεσα στα μπουφαν τους.και οχι μονο αυτο το εχουν διπλα στο κεφαλι οοοοολη μεεερα!!διπλα στο μαξιλαρι οοολη νυχτα ενω μπορουν να το σβησουν.αλλα κατα τα αλλα...εξω οι κεραιες του θανατου,  απο την μια εξω οι κεραιες απο την άλλη ...γιατι  να μην πιανει το τηλεφωνο μου ακομα και οταν κατεβαινω στο θωρακισμενο με μολυβδο δωματιο μου που ειναι στο μειον εκατο υπογειο του καταφυγιου του Τζορ ελ? να μην πιανει το τηλεφωνο εκει?αααα θα αλλαξω εταιρεια!! Ακουσα και μια θεια να λεει στην τιβι<κινδυνεουμε απο τον λοβο!!!της κεραιας...εμαθε και τον λοβο!!Σιγα σιγα θα μας κανει και μαθηματα για την οριζοντια και κατακορυφη πολωση......τελως παντων..Αυτο ακριβως ειναι το κυκλωμα του νταμι,ωραιο ε? καλη και η κεραια με τον αετο και το μπαλλονι αλλα δεν λεει μωρε μεςτις πολεις δυστηχως...αυτα..στο επανειδειν!!

----------


## aeonios

Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτε!!Εμένα μου έφεραν την αστυνομία δύο φορές οι καλοί γείτονες

1) Γιατί ειχα βάλει ένα κινούμενο δίπολο από ανοδιομένο μαύρο αλουμίνιο σε ρότορα και το mast προεξείχε πολύ προς τα πάνω και μια και φόραγα μπλούζα των iron maiden (metal rules!) νόμιζαν κάποιες θεούσες δίπλα *πως έβαλα ένα ανάποδο σταυρό στην ταράτσα!!! (τότε ήταν και της μόδας οι σατανιστές!)*

2) Γιατί κάποιας άλλης της χάλαγε "η αισθητική" όπως μου είπε το όργανο!!!


σόρυ για το offtopic

----------


## GREG

με εμενα τι θα γινει θα ακουστω τελικα με την 9μετρη καλαμοκεραια η να τη κατεβασω και να παω για ψαρεμα μου κανει μεγαλη εντυποση που βγαινουν πολλοι και λενε ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ εγω εχω καθετη 50ΟΗΜ και ακουγομαι με 40 ΒΑΤ με πομποδεκτες σηνυθως σε ολη την ΑΤΤΙΚΗ αλλα και σε ολη την Ελλαδα !!!!!!!!!  μηπως παραμυθιαζομασται λιγακι τελικα εδω μεσα............

----------


## 807

E κανε αυτα που ειπαμε και δεν θα πας για ψαρεμα.ειναι παλαβοι αυτοι οι γειτονες.γιαυτο πρεπει οι δουλειες μας να γινονται ωρες κοινης!!ησυχιας,σταυροι αναποδα.ε?ωραιααα!!θα ακουστεις με την 9μετρη,οχι μακρια.εκτος αν βαλεις βατ,αλλα στο λεκανοπεδιο με 100βατακια θα βγαινει,σου στελνω ενα μαιλ αν σου πω κατι.

----------


## 807

το πηρες το μυνημα?απαντησε εδω αν μπορεις συντομα γιατι φευγω

----------


## GREG

AAAAA

----------


## GREG

Τη σπειροτη τη ξερει κανεις να μου πει γνομη...........

----------


## GREG

Οταν εχεις ενα αγγουρι 10μετρα πανω απο τη ταρατσα σου που στην ουσια ειναι και γειομενο.........τι γινεται με τους κεραυνους και τις αστραπες?????????????  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## AKIS

χωρις να γνωριζω κατι συγκεκριμενο επι του θεματος
Μαλλον γινεται πανικος!

----------


## electronic

Ένα ωραιότατο αλεξικέραυνο.   :Wink:     Καλά θα ήταν όταν δεν κάνεις εκπομπή να γιώνεις το καλώδιο των 50 ohm και φυσικά να μην είναι συνδεμένο με τον πομπό.

----------


## GREG

λογω του οτι στις καθετες υπερχει παντα πηνιο γειομενο τοτε ολη η κεραια σου ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ γειομενη αρα  τι παιζει ......

----------


## AKIS

ναι,αλλα απο τι στιγμη που υπαρχει γειωση τοτε δεν ειναι πιο ακαλυπτη σε φαινομενο κεραυνου?

----------


## aeonios

Ρε παιδιά η θεωρία της ακίδας (όπου βάζουμε αλεξικέραυνο με μύτη) καταρίφθηκε πριν λίγα χρόνια στην Σουηδία όπου κάποιοι επιστήμονες απέδειξαν πως μια σφαίρα στατιστικά τραβάει πιο πολύ τους κεραυνούς από ότι μια μύτη(ακίδα). 

Το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι μόνο το αν θα πέσει ο κεραυνός στην κάθετη κεραία σου αλλά και το άν θα πάθουν τα μηχανήματα σου ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ ζημιά από ρεύματα που θα αναπτυχθούν στο dt της εκφόρτισης αν πέσει κεραυνός κοντά σου.

Επίσης στο paper που διάβασα απέδειξαν πως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πέσει ο κεραυνός στο ψηλότερο πιθανό σημείο σε μια δεδομένη περιοχή μια και η θεωρία λέει πως δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε την διαδρομή της ροής του φορτίου από το σύννεφο παρά μόνο σε εργαστηριακές συνθήκες. Δυστυχώς δεν την έχω την εργασία για να κάνω την παραπομπή. Απλά κάνε ότι σου λένε όλοι βάλε ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ και προστάτευσε τα ευπαθή  πράγματα που έχεις, που όπως λέει ο νόμος του μέρφυ αυτά αρπάζουν πρώτα (wifi APs κτλ)

Σορυ για το offtopic!

----------


## GREG

Πολυ σωστα ΝΙΚ αλλα αυτο που λεω ειναι οταν κατεβαζεις το RG απο ακιδα 12 μετρα υψος -γειομενη βεβαια-πανω απο πολυκατοικια δεν κατεβαζεις κατω ΚΑΙ  ΟΠΟΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ κυκλοφορει εκει πανω πχ αστραπες και επαγωγικα σαν πηνιο και κανονικα .....και ετσι δεν μπορει να περασει απο την πρωτη τυχαια ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση , καλοδιοση εννοω διαμερισματος που θα συναντησει.......

----------


## kostas30

το θεμα εινα να μην σου κατσει γιατι αν σου κατσει   :Brick wall:   :Boo hoo!:   :Επιθετικός:   :Σκέψη:

----------


## GREG

Υπαρχει καποιος εδω που να βγαινει με καθετη απο οποιοδηποτε μερος της αθηνας να με παρει τηλ να τον ακουσω ................................γιατι τεινω να πιστεψω οτι μαλλον δεν πανε πουθενα οι καθετες εκτος ισως ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων ......με οσους εχουν καθετες και μιλαω τηλεφονικα στο παγκρατιΔΕΝ τους ακουω ποτε και μου λενε οτι δεν εχω καλη ληψη.......................... και μιλαμε για πολλα WATT ολοι ακουγονται  αλλου σε μενα κανεις.......

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα Γρηγορη.Δεν γνωριζω σε τι φαση της κατασκευης εχεις φθασει αλλα δεν μπορει να μην ακουγεσε πουθενα.Κατι γινετε λαθος στην προσαρμογη των 50 ωμ απο τον πομπο.Εαν θελεις δοκιμασε να κανεις συντονιστικο ΤΑΦ με πρωτο πυκνωτη προς τον πομπο 1000 πφ και 2ο προς τη κεραια περιπου 1500 πφ με ενα πηνειο στη μεση προς τη γη σε 5νταρι τουμπο και 15 σπειρες.Στην 7η θα παρεις τους 1850 στην 8η τους 1775 στους 9 τους 1700 και καπου στις 12 τους 1250.Εαν θελεις επικοινωνησε μαζι μου για λεπτομερειες.

----------


## GREG

δηλαδη

----------


## GREG

Δεν νομιζω Οτι τελικα βγαινει ακρη εγω βγηκα με 160βατ με 2,5 στασιμα με τη καθετη και η αποδοση της περιπου ηταν το 15% μιας οριζοντιας 85 μετρα ακουγεται οχι οτι δεν ακουγεται αλλα ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ..... σε λαμπατα μηχανηματα να κατεβασεις τα στασιμα περισσοτερο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ....... παιδευομαι 2 εβδομαδες η καλυτερη καθετη ηταν με το πηνιο στη μεση τορα μαλλον θα τη φτιαξω ολο το μαστιγιο 9Μ σπειροτη να παρει καμια 60αρα μετρα συρμα μηπως ακουστει μακρυτερα ΙΣΩΣ με τις καθετες βγαινουν καλα οι πομποδεκτες......πολυ χρησιμες ηταν ολες οι πληροφοριες σας και σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολυ ιδιως οι σπειρες στο πηνιο επανω που γειονονται με κροκοδιλακι αυτο οντως ριχνει τα στασιμα  Εαν καταφερω κατι καλυτερο με τη σπειροτη καλαμοκεραια θα σας ενημεροσω εν τω μεταξυ οποια αλλη βοηθεια καλοδεχουμενη.......

----------


## GREG

Απογοητευση   οριζοντια και παλι οριζοντια

----------


## antonis_p

> ΧΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ να με βοθησει εχω μια 9μ καθετη κεντρο  αθηνας στα 2μ πανω απο τη ταρατσα μου



 δυο μετρα απο την ταρατσα; γιατι; απο το ground ποσο απεχει; αυτο εχει σημασια.
Οταν λεμε ground φυσικα δεν εννοουμε την ... βρυση!
Πιο κατω, το ιδεατο ground για την καθετη...

----------


## antonis_p

Τα στασιμα μικρο ρολο παιζουν ως προς το efficiency της κεραιας
(εφοσον ειναι σε εναν αποδεκτο λογο μεχρι 2:1).
Απο κει και πανω απλα η ισχυς γυριζει πισω...
Το αποτελεσμα μπορει να ειναι καταστροφικο...
Οχι ομως οτι εκπεμπει καλα διοτι εχει λιγα στασιμα.
Η καθετη, αντε και η οριζοντια αν δεν μπορει να τοποθετηθει καθετη,
πρεπει να ειναι 1/4 λ. Υπαρχουν διαφορα tricks προκειμενου
ηλεκτρικα να προσεγγισουμε αυτο το μηκος οπως
capacitance hat (το ειδα καπου πιο πριν σαν καπελο, anyway),
ή πηνιο καπου στο μηκος της κεραιας. Οι Αμερικανοι το ονομαζουν loosy trap.
Δεν μπορει ομως μια καθετη να φτασει σε αυτο το μηκος εκτος αν εισαι η ΕΡΤ.
(Γιατι αραγε η ΕΡΤ δεν χρησιμοποιει οριζοντιες, δεν της εκοψε; )
Διαβαζοντας ομως (antenna handbook κλπ)
θα δειτε οτι σημαντικοτατος παραγοντας ειναι το ground
που βλεπω οτι το παραβλεπετε επιδεικτικα!

Οσοι γνωστοι μου ασχολουνται με τα 160 μετρα (διπλα στην ραδιοφωνικη μπαντα των μεσαιων)
μιλανε ευκολα με Αμερικη, και αν ο θεος θελει, μονο με 100Watts.
Απλα θελει και λιγο μελετη της θεωριας των κεραιων.

Για να εχετε μια ιδεα για το πως πρεπει να ειναι μια καθετη για αυτη την συχνοτητα, ριξτε μια ματια στο πιο κατω link
http://w7iuv.com/vertical.html

----------


## antonis_p

6. What type of ground (screen) is required? 

For all but very specialized applications, Valcom recommends 36 radials of #10 copper wire each 100 feet long and terminated with a 5 foot grounding rod. The radials are joined to a central ring made up of four quadrant sections which are assembled on site to encircle the base mounting structure of the antenna. The connection to the tuning unit or transmission line is made via four heavy copper wires. The radials are normally buried approximately 12 inches deep. A good quality ground screen is strongly recommended for efficient operation of the antenna. It reduces power losses in the earth near the antenna where current concentrations are the highest. It also provides a convenient connection means for the tuning unit which is usually located at the base of the antenna.


απο εδω http://www.valcom-guelph.com/Guelph/..._G/faq.html#Q1

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.sommerantennas.com/ground.html Ποσο επιδρα το κακο grounding οσο μειωνεται η συχνοτητα, ο συγγραφεας δειχνει στο σχημα συχνοτητες εως 5MHz, φανταστειτε τι γινεται παρακατω....

http://www.sommerantennas.com/gain.html Καπου λεει ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το στοιχειο που ακτινοβολει για τα 160 μετρα, υπολογιζει μια καθετη με μειωμενο μηκος με διαφορους τροπους: πηνιο στην βαση, στη μεση ή capacitance hat και πιο μετα την αποδοση (efficiency) της κεραιας!!!! All the gains are compared to a full size* radiator and 0-Ohm ground. At #2 and #3 (center & base loading coil), only 1 watt of a 100-watt signal will be radiated; 99 watts are wasted!!!!!!!!!! και ολα αυτα με ground στην κεραια!

----------


## aeonios

Δεν είναι ιστός αράχνης....είναι η λύση που έβαλε ο Jiri για να λύσει το "πρόβλημα" του rf grounding στην κάθετη κεραία του




¨Αλλοι απλά ποτίζουν συνέχεια το χωράφι τους.....για να αλλάζουν την αγωγιμότητα του εδάφους.

----------


## antonis_p

Αυτό το ground θέλω να έχω 
κάτω απο την καθετή μου,
όταν ...μεγαλώσω!!!

----------


## ReFas

> 6. What type of ground (screen) is required? 
> 
> For all but very specialized applications, Valcom recommends 36 radials of #10 copper wire each 100 feet long and terminated with a 5 foot grounding rod. The radials are joined to a central ring made up of four quadrant sections which are assembled on site to encircle the base mounting structure of the antenna. The connection to the tuning unit or transmission line is made via four heavy copper wires. The radials are normally buried approximately 12 inches deep. A good quality ground screen is strongly recommended for efficient operation of the antenna. It reduces power losses in the earth near the antenna where current concentrations are the highest. It also provides a convenient connection means for the tuning unit which is usually located at the base of the antenna.
> 
> 
> απο εδω http://www.valcom-guelph.com/Guelph/..._G/faq.html#Q1



Δηλαδή χρειαζόμαστε 1100 μέτρα σύρμα 2,5χιλ… 36 παλούκια 1,5 μέτρο το καθένα και ένα χωράφι 4 στρέμματα περίπου… όχι και τόσο εύκολο..
 Θα έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με πιο λίγα radial υψωμένα από το έδαφος ( και την κεραία μαζί!!)

----------


## ReFas

> http://www.sommerantennas.com/ground.html Ποσο επιδρα το κακο grounding οσο μειωνεται η συχνοτητα, ο συγγραφεας δειχνει στο σχημα συχνοτητες εως 5MHz, φανταστειτε τι γινεται παρακατω....
> 
> http://www.sommerantennas.com/gain.html Καπου λεει ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το στοιχειο που ακτινοβολει για τα 160 μετρα, υπολογιζει μια καθετη με μειωμενο μηκος με διαφορους τροπους: πηνιο στην βαση, στη μεση ή capacitance hat και πιο μετα την αποδοση (efficiency) της κεραιας!!!! All the gains are compared to a full size* radiator and 0-Ohm ground. At #2 and #3 (center & base loading coil), only 1 watt of a 100-watt signal will be radiated; 99 watts are wasted!!!!!!!!!! και ολα αυτα με ground στην κεραια!



Άσε που εγώ έχω στοιχεία ότι όσο ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα τόσο χειρότερη είναι η επίδραση από το κακό ground..
Τι να πιστέψω τώρα την εταιρεία? Η τους προφεσορες? Η κάπου τα έχω μπερδέψει? Χμ…

----------


## aeonios

Λες τα 'elevated radials'.

Πράγματι όταν είναι υπερυψωμένα πχ 2 μέτρα πάνω απο το έδαφος, η συμπεριφορά αλλάζει πάρα πολύ και μόνο με ένα μικρό αριθμό απο αυτά .4- ανα επιθυμούμενη συχνότητα σε multiband κάθετες μπορούμε να έχουμε την ίδια απόδοση με τα 120 που προτείνουν οι άλλοι "κατασκευαστές" Τα radials βρέθηκε πως παίζουν καλά αν έχουν γωνίες 45 ή 90 μοίρες. Παράδειγμα για το κλασσικό μοντέλο αλλά με 60 radials δουλεύει και εδώ:







Αν μάλιστα τρέξει κάποιος simulation για τις απώλειες από τo conductivity του εδάφους φαίνεται πως αυξάνοντας τα radial από 10 σε  20 η βελτίωση είναι μόλις 1/10 ενός S-point στο όργανο. Οπότε καλύτερα να σηκωθεί η κεραία από το έδαφος παρά να γεμίσουμε τα χωράφια από σύρματα....

----------


## antonis_p

Στην 4η και 5η φωτο φαινονται τοσο η καθετη για τους 1,8ΜΗζ
και τα 60 radials...

http://www.df3cb.com/vk9xg/pictures.html

Ποιο κατω http://www.amfone.net/ECSound/K1JJ16.htm ο συγγραφεας αναρωτιεται:



> My question is this:
> 
>  If 3-4 elevated radials are equivalent to an elaborate ground radial system, why do the AM broadcast stations continue to pour tens of thousands into elaborate 120 radial ground systems when they could hang four simple elevated wires? Do the pros like to spend money for nothing or are the hams holding back a valuable secret? HA! Wish I had the answer. Either way, I have personally installed (60) 1/4 and 1/2 wave long ground radials under each of three in-line verticals here - I'm happy.



 Αν εχει καποιος την απαντηση, θα με ενδιεφερε και εμενα, αφου 3-4 radials πανω απο το εδαφος ειναι αρκετα, γιατί ολοι οι ΑΜ ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι απλωνουν 120 radials στο εδαφος; ελα ντε;
Και οταν λεμε radials, ακομα και αν αυτα ειναι 3-4 προκειμενου να λεμε οτι εχουμε κεραια, αυτα πρεπει να ειναι λ/4 του μηκους κυμματος. Αν δεν ειναι εφικτο αυτα να ειναι σε ευθεια, μπορουν μα ακολουθουν και την μορφολοφια της ταρατσας.

----------


## aeonios

Αντώνη έχει να κάνει με το θέμα της κατευθυντικότητας των επιμέρους λοβών προς την μεριά των radials   και την εμφάνιση nulls σε κάποιες περιοχές στην περίπτωση των elevated radials. Σε έναν σταθμό που η κεραία είναι τοποθετημένη κατακόρυφα στα μεσαία δεν θα ήθελε κανείς να χάνουν την ακρόαση κάποιες περιοχές! Αντίθετα σε contests/νορμαλ λειτουργία στα 160μ πιθανόν η κατευθυντικότητα να είναι κάτι θεμιτό. ....

----------


## antonis_p

Νικ, εγω καταλαβαινω τί εννοεις, οταν καποιος κανει ραδιοφωνικη εκπομπη ομως δεν τον ενδιαφερει να ακουστει καλυτερα προς τα εκει που ειναι το συγκεκριμενο radial, για αυτο και οι ΑΜ σταθμοι χρησιμοποιουν αποκλειστικα το ιδιο "μοτιβο".

εδω υπαρχει ενα site αποκλειστικα με θεματολογια AM broadcasting,
http://www.amcoordination.com/AM%20Broadcasting.htm
στο μπλε πλαισιο φαινεται ξανα πως πρεπει να ειναι η κεραια για να λεγεται κεραια:




> Under every AM broadcast tower there are 120 ground radials that extend out approximately the height of the broadcast tower.



Τα radials πρεπει να ειναι λ/4 της συχνοτητας που μας ενδιαφερει.
Το οτι ειναι δυσκολο σε συνθηκες πολυκατοικιας να ακολουθηθουν οι κανονες
και αναγκαστικα δεν μενει παρα να γινουν υποχωρησεις, δεν σημαινει οτι οι κανονες ειναι αχρηστοι.
Παντως οσο καιρο ασχολουμαι με το θεμα δεν εχω ακουσει πουθενα κατι "αιρετικο".
Η μονη αμφισβητουμενη απο πολλους εκδοχη κεραιας για τις πολυ χαμηλες συχνοτητες ειναι η ΕΗ,
που ισως ειναι η μονη εφικτη λυση για εγκαταστασεις που δεν γινεται αλλιως.

Αν καποιος μπορει να βρει φωτο απο κεραιες ΑΜ που ακολουθουν αλλες λογικες,
παρακαλειται να τις δημοσιευσει,
αλλα και links θεωριων, εργασιων κλπ.





> Τι να πιστέψω τώρα? ... Η τους προφεσορες?



 ποιους εννοεις "προφεσορες"; Αν το ειπες για πλακα, οκ!

----------


## ReFas

Λοβοί προς την πλευρά των radials δεν υπάρχουν ούτε nulls (τουλάχιστον δε βλέπω εγώ στο eznec).
Το θέμα με το ρόλο της γείωσης ξεκίνησε το 1937 μετά από τα πειράματα των Brown, Lewis, και Epstein (G.H. Brown, R.F. Lewis and J. Epstein, "Ground Systems as a Factor in 
Antenna Efficiency", Proc. IRE, 25, June 1937)
Τα radial στα πειράματα αυτών ήταν ‘φυτεμένα’ περίπου 10 πόντους στο έδαφος (με ένα αλέτρι που άνοιγε αυλάκι και ταυτόχρονα έβαζε το σύρμα μέσα στο έδαφος)
Όπως φάνηκε με 120 radial μήκους περίπου 0,5 λ (όχι λ/4 !) η κεραία ως προς της απώλειες λόγω γείωσης ήταν σαν να είναι πάνω σε τέλεια γη (μέταλλο).
Το μήκος της κεραία ήταν μικρό από 0,06λ ως 0,275λ.
Τώρα όσο και αν φαίνεται περίεργο για 50 χρονιά οι τεχνικοί ακολούθησαν τις μετρήσεις αυτές για τα ΑΜ.
Το 1988 υπάρχει μια δημοσίευση στο ΙΕΕΕ (η εξέλιξη του IRE)  
"AM Broadcast Antennas with Elevated Radial Ground Systems" 
περιγράφουν μια κεραία λ/4 με radial επίσης λ/4 να έχει την απόδοση της ίδιας κεραίας με τα κλασικά 120.
Υπάρχουν και σταθμοί ΑΜ που λειτουργούν με elevated radial τουλάχιστον στην Αμερική.
..Το προφεσορες ήταν για τους καθηγητές που γραφούν συνήθως τα διάφορα τεχνικά βιβλία δεν ήταν μομφή.

----------


## antonis_p

Στις δυο αριστερες φωτο βλεπουμε ενα ακομα radial system http://www.99main.com/~w1amf/Vertical.htm

εδω, δεξια απο το antenna details, http://nowindows.net/www.nickbeee.uk...avaids/eme.htm διαβαζουμε "The earthmat comprises of *36 15-mere radials buried under the grass*"

εδω http://www.hb9mm.com/DX/26mVertical.htm βλεπουμε την 26 μετρη καθετη του Ελβετου στην πρωτη φωτο και την βαση (ωραια φωτο: μονωτηρες και radials) στην δευτερη!

Σπουδαιο αρθρο, http://www.cebik.com/amod/amod80.html με γραφηματα, λοβους και θεωρια , A must to read!!!

Υπηρχε πιο πριν μια αναφορα νομιζω σε αυτη την κεραια http://www.ai9t.com/HF2V.htm

Η ιδια με elevated radials http://www.kn5l.net/fdantenna/UpRadials.jpg

Η ιδια με ενα πολυ καλο ground, 4 radials στο πλημμυρισμενο μερος του οικοπεδου του! http://www.rttycontesting.com/antennas/hf2v.htm

Αλλος ενας που χρησιμοποιει την ιδια κεραια http://archimedes.galilei.com/raiar/amateurhome.html την χαζευει και ο σκύλος του!

Εδω φαινεται πως μπορει κανεις να εχει αποτελεσματα με μικρη κεραια, αυτοκινητου http://www.c-v-c-c.us/WK4Y%20WPX%20C...0OBX%20005.jpg

Και τελος ενα ακομα πολυ ωραιο αρθρο (must to read) για κεραιες και γειωσεις: http://www.chem.hawaii.edu/uham/radials.html απο "προφεσορες" αλλα με την καλη εννοια, βλεπετε οτι το site ειναι του πανεπιστημιου της Χαβαη!!!

----------


## aeonios

Νίκο δεν αμφισβητώ ούτε εσένα σε αυτό ούτε τον εξομοιωτή αφού δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει για εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων με πεδιόμετρα κτλ σε πραγματικές συνθήκες αλλά μόνο για να βγώ στα 160μ έτσι απλά... και χωρίς να χάσω ώρα για πολλά radials.


Αφορμή για το θέμα της κατευθυντικότητας προς τη μεριά των radials ήταν η εργασία του  T.Lombry





> Attachment of radials on a quart-wave Fritzel GPA 404 multi-band vertical. As many ground plane antennas, these flexible radials work at ground level, but are of course very efficient a few meters above ground too, tight at 90 or 45°. They are made of stranded steel wires protected with PVC. Each radial is cut for a specific band (their lenght varying from 2.6 m for the 10 m band to 10.3 m long for the 80 m band) knowing that this vertical is 6m high. Radials must be tight, one end insulated, the other one fixed at the antenna base (in fact to the mast, the gray tube) to be efficient as their are fully integrated in the antenna design. i.e. on the 20 m band this antenna 6m high must be completed with a 5.2 m radial, giving a vertical cut at l/2. In other words these radials fully participate in the correct waves propagation in a much better way than using traps. Like the braid of the coax, all radials are screwed and grounded to the mast, not to the antenna. The picture at right shows that radials are placed in an area of about 160° wide around the antenna, each 30° apart, the longest well separated from the others to prevent coupling. They are thus not symmetrically tight around the antenna like we would do in building a ground plane. This configuration uses what we call "counterpoises". It is unbalanced and does not provide shielding that requests a real ground (many more radials all around the mast). This configuration is however more directive compared to other kinds of designs. This vertical offers a gain of 3 dBi not really better than a dipole (2.14 dBi) with the advantages to provide some directivity by the position of its radials and to be easy to setup (in 15 minutes in the field).





http://www.astrosurf.com/lombry/qsl-radials.htm o oποίος πιστεύω πως έχει κάνει αρκετή δουλειά περί του θέματος.

----------


## antonis_p

ReFas, δεν ειναι του χαρακτηρα μου να αμφισβητω καμια επιστηνομικη δημοσιευση,
θα ηταν ανοητο αλλωστε.
Κοιτα τι γραφει στο τελευταιο link απο την Χαβαη που παρεθεσα:




> I installed KAHU [1060 Khz. AM] in Hilo [Big Island] over 15 years ago. Its ground system was installed by hand, pick and shovel. Five miles of #10 solid copper wire installed as 120 radials, covering 5 acres.
> The result was one of the more efficient BC stations in Hawaii, especially on this island. The FCC wanted the station to lower the power from the 1 kW specified in the construction permit to 938 watts. The measured 190 mV/meter at one mile exceeded the expected 175 mV/m.



 Ολα αυτα βεβαια μονο λιγοι ανθρωποι που ζουν στην επαρχια και εχουν ελευθερη εκταση στην κατοχη τους θα μπορουσαν να δοκιμασουν. Αν ομως εχει καποιος σκοπο να χρησιμοποιησει ενα λ/4 για τους 1,6 ή τους 1,8 ΜΗζ, γιατί να το σηκωσει ψηλοτερα απο το εδαφος προκειμενου να βαλει elevated radials και να μην το αφησει στο εδαφος και να αφησει τα radials να "ερπουν" προκειμενου να μπορει να κινειται πανω απο την εκταση αυτη; αν εχει μπει στην διαδικασια να φιαξει τετοια κατασκευη, το κοστος μιας (5-10, δεν εχει σημασια) κουλουρας συρματος για φραχτη, δεν ανεβαζει το κοστος, ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## ReFas

Στη κεραία που έχεις στη φωτογραφία χρησιμοποιεί ένα μόνο radial για κάθε συχνότητα, δεν είναι περιμετρικά γύρω από το στοιχείο.
Στην ουσία είναι μια κεραία σε σχήμα L και φυσικά έχει κάποια κατεύθυνση προς το radial.
Αν βάλεις 2 μόνο radial το ένα αντίκρυ από το άλλο (180 μοίρες) το διάγραμμα στρογγυλοποιείται αρκετά έχοντας κάπως μεγαλύτερη ένταση ανάμεσα στα radial και όχι κατά μήκος τους!! (περίπου 0,5 dB όχι μεγάλη διαφορά).
Όπως γράφει στο λινκ που έχεις 
 «For short, according to exhaustive tests conducted by RCA in New Jersey in 1937, ARRL refers to FCC that specifies that to get a low-loss ground system using a 1/2 vertical, 120 radials equally spaced and each at least an half-wave long extending radially from the base of the antenna are needed on the lowest working frequency. They must be grounded to prevent shock and other damage»

Από όσο έχω διαβάσει και εγώ για να μη έχουν ζημιές από διαφορές αιτίες θάβουν τα radials, επίσης αν ήθελαν να καλλιεργήσουν το γύρω έδαφος έβαζαν τα σύρματα πιο βαθιά (κάπου ένα μέτρο και παραπάνω).

----------


## antonis_p

απο το πιο πανω link του Νικηφορου: 



> The first confirmation of the use of radials comes from FCC (κατι σαν το δικο μας ΕΕΤΤ ισως again who recommends to AM broadcasters to install as much as 113 radials each a quarter-wave long to reduce earth losses. To prove its efficiency Valcom in Canada* suggests to install at ground level such a network constituted of 120 radials 34.2 m long (114 ft). Right, excepted that to work on the 40 m band for example, you need a free space of 10m of radius, of course in all directions... I even don't speak yet to work on the 80 or the 160m band... As noted a commentator, the FCC has probably not included in its formula the price of the estate..., Hi!



* http://www.valcom.ca/welcome.html

εδω οι οδηγιες της Bencer (butternut) για σωστο grounding, για ground ή elevated installation. http://www.bencher.com/pdfs/00361ZZV.pdf

----------


## antonis_p

http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/ham...ster%20mod.zip δοκιμαστε αν κατεβαινει, ισως να χρειαζεται registration, προκειται για το hamradioantennagroup, ειναι νεο αλλα δειχνει ενδιαφερον.
Το αρχειο ειναι φωτογραφιες και οδηγιες για το πως μετατρεπεται μια καθετη για cb σε αντιστοιχη για 7 και 3,5 ΜΗζ, μερικες σπειρες παραπανω και κατεβαινει ακομα παρακατω! Αν υπηρχε δυνατοτητα θα εκανα upload το αρχειο εδω.

----------


## GREG

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ .....ΜΕ 9ΜΕΤΡΗ ΚΑΤΗΕΤΗ πανω απο πολυκατοικια χωρις πολυ υψος αναγκαστικα ..... τι πρεπει να γινει?????????????

----------


## antonis_p

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ .....ΜΕ 9ΜΕΤΡΗ ΚΑΤΗΕΤΗ πανω απο πολυκατοικια χωρις πολυ υψος αναγκαστικα ..... τι πρεπει να γινει?????????????



Μου αρεσε το θεμα!!!
τι θα εκανα εγω;
1.capasitance hat (καλυτερα απο πηνια στην μεση ή την βαση)
2.οσο γινεται πιο πολλα συντονισμενα radials, στην αναγκη βαλε κοτετσοσυρμα, λενε ομως οτι σκουριαζει...

Γινεται και στα 2-2,5 μετρα απο το τσιμεντο με (ελαχιστο) 4 radials που θα ειναι σε αυτο το υψος αφου θα ξεκινανε απο την βαση της κεραιας.

Οπως ειδες και στις φωτο, ολοι τοποθετουν τις καθετες στο χωμα! Μην σου φαινεται περιεργο, στις οριζοντιες ειναι αναγκαιο το υψος.

Το πλεονεκτημα της οριζοντιας (long wire) ειναι οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ολο το μηκος που πρεπει (λ/4), το μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να φτασεις σε ικανοποιητικο υψος!!! Τα 6 ή 9 μετρα που ευκολα μπορουμε να σηκωσουμε μια wire antenna, για αυτην την συχνοτητα κρινεται ως "τραγικο". Ισως να ηταν ικανοποιητικο αν μπορουσες να την κρεμασεις μεταξυ των ταρατσων δυο πολυκατοικιων.

Το grounding (radials) ειναι δεδομενο, οτι γωνια και αν εχει η κεραια. Καθετη ή οριζοντια.

Θα ηταν πολυ καλο να δεις τα links που δημοσιευσαμε οσοι γραψαμε στα προηγουμενα posts και να συζητησουμε πανω σε αυτα.
Φιλικα,
Αντωνης.

----------


## GREG

AAAA

----------


## GREG

Θα το κανω  κι αυτο ετσι ακριβως και θα σας ενημεροσω ......παντως η ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ απεεεεεεεεχει πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  υυυυυυυυ 4 μηνες παιδευομαι με καθετη !!!!!! Θα σας πω...........

----------


## antonis_p

Γρηγορη,
η θεωρια δεν απεχει απο την πραξη
αρκει να μην απεχουν (παρα) πολυ στην εφαρμογη.

_Καλη τυχη παντως._

ΥΓ Το πηνιο στην βαση συνδεεται στην σειρα με τον αραιοφυλλο.
Το πηνιο τυλιγμενο σε σωληνα Φ70 κατ' ελαχιστον.
Σπειρες μεχρι να φτασεις εκει που θελεις.
Αν εχεις υπομονη να δοκιμαζεις με μια-μια σπειρα,
μην χρησιμοποιησεις τον πυκνωτη.

----------


## ReFas

Φίλε Greg διάβασα και τα προηγούμενα post να δω το πρόβλημα….δύσκολα τα πράγματα!  :Smile: 
Όπως έδειξε και ο antonisp χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε κάποια radials γύρω από την κάθετη σου, για παράδειγμα χρησιμοποίησε ένα αλουμινένιο σασί που πάνω του περιμετρικά βίδωσε καμιά 15αρια σύρματα και άπλωσε 5 μέτρα η όσο μπορείς το καθένα.
Στο ίδιο σασί θα καταλήγει και η γείωση του ομοαξονικού, και από το κεντρικό του καλωδίου θα ακολουθήσει όποιο κύκλωμα προσαρμογής κάνεις.
Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τουλάχιστον αυτό για μένα ξέχασε την κάθετη.
Μην βάλεις ένα απλό καλώδιο για να φέρεις τη γείωση στον πομπό όπως γίνεται σε μια κεραία 85 μέτρων !!!
Λίγα λόγια πάνω σε αυτό…μια κεραία 9Μ στους 1700Κc έχει περίπου 1Ω αντίσταση, αν υποθέσεις ότι έχεις 20Ω αντίσταση γείωσης αυτό από μόνο του αφήνει μια απόδοση 4%, αν υπολογίσεις και της απώλειες από το κύκλωμα που θα βάλεις για να φέρεις τα ωμ 50…τι μένει? Βράσε ρύζι!
Σε αντίθεση ένα μονόπολο 85 μέτρων τροφοδοτημένο στη μια άκρη (ο κλασικός τρόπος στα ΑΜ) στη συχνότητα βυθίσματος (συντονισμού) έχει μερικές χιλιάδες ωμ οπότε και μια πολύ απλή γείωση με ένα σύρμα ενωμένο σε ένα παλούκι στο έδαφος λειτουργεί.
Η αντίσταση της κεραία είναι πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερη από της γείωσης και όλη η ισχύς αποδίδεται στη κεραία και όχι στη γη.
Κάτι ακόμα, αν θες κάλυψη της Ελλάδας τη νύχτα τότε η κάθετη δε θα λειτουργήσει, η να το πω πιο σωστά θα λειτουργήσει με μειωμένη απόδοση σε σχέση με μια οριζόντια αν θες όμως τοπική εκπομπή ας πούμε 50ΚΜ γύρω, είναι πολύ καλύτερη επιλογή από μια οριζόντια.

----------


## antonis_p

Θα διαφωνησω με τον προηγουμενο, μονο στην τελευταια παραγραφο, η καθετη εχει ομοιομορφο και κυκλικο λοβο εκπομπης και χαμηλη γωνια εκπομπης, η οριζοντια ειναι (καπως, οχι εντονα) κατευθυντικη με "κουφες" περιοχες, αυτες που ειναι η προεκταση του καλωδιου. Η οριζονια συστηνεται για κοντινοτερες αποστασεις και η καθετη για πιο μακρινες, η εκπομπη της οριζοντιας γινεται προς τα επανω αρα και το skip δεν θα ειναι μακρια (βλεπε NVIS κεραιες),βεβαια εφοσον μιλαμε για μεσαια <2ΜΗζ αρα κυμματα εδαφους, το προβλημα μετριαζεται,
ωραιο θεμα παντως, την συμμετοχη σας ....

----------


## aeonios

για τους φίλους που δεν γνωρίζουν  τι είναι το skip zone πιστεύω να είναι διευκρινιστικό το σχέδιο:

 

Στη ζώνη αυτή  δεν μπορούμε να ακούσουμε το σταθμό που μας ενδιαφέρει και περικλείεται ανάμεσα στο χώρο που ορίζεται από το μακρύτερο σημείο που φτάνει το κύμα εδάφους (groundwave) και στο κοντινότερο σημείο που φτάνει το κύμα που προήλθε από ανάκλαση (skywave).

Oμοια και το NVIS προέρχεται από τις λέξεις Vertical Incidence Skywave. Πρόκειται για εκπομπές που γίνονται με πολύ μεγάλη γωνία (σχεδόν το μέγιστο μέρος του λοβού να πηγαίνει προς τα πάνω 90 μοίρες). Για να δουλέψουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο διάδοσης συνήθως επιλέγουμε συχνότητες στο εύρος 2-10 MHz. Οι κεραίες που παίζουν έτσι είναι τα δίπολα σε απόσταση από το έδαφος περίπου .1 ως .25 του μήκους κύματος για τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας και ανεστραμένα V δίπολα.Αλλοι παίρνουν ένα μαστίγιο και το τοποθετούν αντί κατακόρυφα σχεδόν παράλληλα με το έδαφος πχ τα στρατιωτικά τζιπάκια κτλ.



 Με τον τρόπο αυτό μπορούμε να μειώσουμε σημαντικά το Skip zone και να μας ακούνε σταθμοί σε αποστάσεις ως και 300 Κm.

----------


## 807

γεια χαρα.αποδεδειγμενα η καθετη σκοτωνει τοπικα,αλλα για μακριαθελει αρκετη ισχυ για να ακουστει,οχι οτι δεν βγαινει αλλα δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με ενα συρμα οριζοντιο,το οποιο γκαζωνει πολυ αγρια μακρια!! Ακομα και οι ελικοειδής κεραιες καθετες παντα ανω των 5μετρων υψους πανε αρκετα καλα εκτος αθηνων,2-3 γνωστοι με 200βατ βγαινουν ΑΝΕΤΑ σε ολη την χωρα.Η καθετη απλα θελει καλη προσαρμογη με καλα καπλερ,να ναι ανω των 5μετρων υψος,αλλωστε υπαρχουν ωραιοτατα προγραμματα να τις υπολογισεις.για γειωση ενταξει..κανει και το καγκελλο της ταρατσας-μεσοβετσικη λυση αλλα,,,κανει-.Η ζωνη σιωπης ειναι υπευθυνη που ενας σταθμος απο αθηνα π.χ δεν ακουγεται χαλκιδα.αλλα καμπανιαζει θεσσαλονικη π.χΕπισης μια αλλη παρατηρηση,δεν συγκρινεται η ανοδος που υπαρχει στο τοπικο κυμα εδαφους αν ενας σταθμος παει απο τους 1650π.χ στους 800εως1200κηζ,οποιος διαθετει μεγαλη κεραια ας κανει το πειραμα αυτο και ας δει το κυμα του σε τοπικο επιπεδο,θα εκπλαγει!! Αυτο εξηγειται διοτι στις συχ-τες αυτες υπαρχει πολυ λιγοτερη αποροφηση απο την γη και τα μεταλλικα αντικειμενα,αυτα..χαιρετω.

----------


## GREG

Μπορω  να ακουσω  στο παγρατι καποιον με καθετη........απο Αθηνα που μεχρι τορα εκτος απο γειτονες μου ΔΕΝ εχω ακουσει κανεναν και σημειοτεον γνωριζω πολους απο αυτους που γραφουνε   εχω 3Μ κεραια ληψης πολυ ψηλα ..... ακουω σχεδον τα παντα   ....δηλαδη περιοχες βορεια προαστια και Πειραιας ΔΕΝ ερχονται παγκρατι κι εχουν 100-200 βατ  ΑΛΛΟΥ ομως λενε οτι πανε  ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ????????????  ας με παρει καποιος τηλ  να μου πει ανοιξε να με ακουσεις να ξεστραβοθεις ......δεν λεω μπορει να κανω και λαθος......δεν επιμενω αλλα ετσι ειναι εως τορα η ιστορια   Ευχαριστω   :Hammer:

----------


## kostas30

εγω φιλε μου GREG μιλαω σε ολη την αττικη και οχι μονο με 7-8 βαττ και με λ/4 συρμα στα 22 μετρα απο το εδαφος, μηπως ο δεκτης που εχεις δεν ειναι  σωστος???

----------


## antonis_p

> εγω μιλαω σε ολη την αττικη και οχι μονο με 7-8 βαττ και με λ/4 συρμα στα 22 μετρα απο το εδαφος, μηπως ο δεκτης που εχεις δεν ειναι  σωστος???



1.εχεις λ/4 και οχι ο,τι κατσει
2.εισαι ικανοποιητικα ψηλα απο το εδαφος

σπανια τηρουνται οι κανονες, η κεραια δεν ειναι μπουγαδοσυρμα για να την φτανει η νοικοκυρα να απλωσει την μπουγαδα!

----------


## kostas30

ναι το κεραιοσυστημα ειναι τα παντα υπαρχουν και 8 ραντιαλ τα οποια βελτιωνουν την εκπομπη σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο  με κουρασαν αρκετα να τα προσαρμοσω οπως πρεπει γιατι σε μηκος λ/4 δεν επαιζαν ολα σωστα.  το συρμα της κεραιας  που εχω βαλει ειναι  ειναι 2.5mm πολυκλωνο.

----------


## kostas30

πρεπει καποια στιγμη  να πεταχτω  στην ερα σπορ στους  981  να δω πως εχει γινει η προσαρμογη και του 666 στην ιδια κεραια. ναι παιζουν και τα 2 μηχανηματα με την ιδια κεραια το 981 με 150 kw και  το 666 με 70 kw  η κεραια ειναι 160 μετρα καθετη στημενη πολυ κοντα στη θαλασσα και απο οτι ειχα δει παλιοτερα υπηρχαν και πολλα ραντιαλ απο κατω. ειμαι κανα 2 χλμ  κοντα απο την κεραια αυτη  εχω μπει μεσα πριν καμια 12αρια χρονια και τα εχω δει απο κοντα γιατι καθε πεμπτη το εκλειναν για service και ετσι μπηκα.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## antonis_p

> γιατι σε μηκος λ/4 δεν επαιζαν ολα σωστα



 τί εννοεις;

----------


## antonis_p

θα ηταν ευχης εργο να μπορουσαμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε ενα διπολο σωστα τοποθετημενο, 
δεν θα υπηρχε αναγκη ουτε για radials, και σιγουρα θα γινοταν η ζωη μας πιο ευκολη.
Απο αναγκη παμε στα μονό-πολα (end fed):
An end-fed aerial is any piece of wire, metal tube or pole, where the RF signal is fed into it at one end rather than the middle or somewhere else along its length. The wire or pole may be vertical, sloping, horizontal, V-shaped, inverted V, inverted L,or whatever. If you stuff the RF into one end of the thing, then it's an end-fed aerial. Most CB vertical aerials adorning chimneys and scaffold poles are end-fed. All mobile aerials, mag-mount and the like, are end-fed. OK, so we now know what an end-fed aerial is.

πηγη: http://www.g4nsj.co.uk/endfed.shtml

----------


## antonis_p

Με την ευκαιρια, υπαρχουν τα εξης βιβλια στα γραφεια της ΕΕΡ σε συμφερουσες τιμες:
Low band dxing (βιβλος των χαμηλων συχνοτητων)
Antenna handbook (...Καινη Διαθηκη!)

κατι ακομα υπαρχει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τί; 
Λινκ της ΕΕΡ στην αρχικη σελιδα.

----------


## antonis_p

φαινεται σαφεστατα πως εκπεμπει το διπολο, οπως και αυτο αν τοποθετηθει:
Αν βρισκεται καθετα (στην περιπτωση μας ειναι αδυνατο)
ακτινοβολει ομοιομορφα προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις:

----------


## eebabs2000

Γίνεται να μου πείτε που βρισκεται η ερα σπορ και που ο 666;

----------


## antonis_p

> Γίνεται να μου πείτε που βρισκεται ο 666;



 o   :Evil or Very Mad:   ; αυτός ο 666; Hi!

----------


## 807

για να ακουσουμε σωστα πρωτα απο ολα εχουμε καλο δεκτη, αλλο δεκτης επαγγελματικος και αλλο ραδιοφωνο kchibo,ολη η αθηνα με καθετη βγαινει ,μεχρι γιουγκοσλαβια,και δεν ακουγεται στην αθηνα? τι να πω?

----------


## ReFas

Μη μπερδεύουμε τις συνθήκες μετάδοσης που επικρατούν στην μπαντα των ΑΜ με τις υψηλότερες των HF.
Στα ΑΜ την ημέρα η μετάδοση γίνεται με κύματα επιφανείας (κύμα που ταξιδεύει ‘ακουμπώντας’ την επιφάνεια της γης) μη γρήγορη σχετικά εξασθένιση όσο μεγαλώνει η συχνότητα.
Ένα πομπός στους 1550 Κc θα έχει μόλις στο 1/3 της απόστασης το ίδιο σήμα με έναν που εκπέμπει στους 550Κc .
Το κύμα που εκπέμπεται προς τον ουρανό (sky wave) ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΑΤΕ από το χαμηλότερο στρώμα της ιονόσφαιρας (D layer στα 60 με 92 χιλιόμετρα ύψος από τη γη) οπότε η ιονόσφαιρα την ημέρα δεν προσφέρει κάτι σε αυτές τις συχνότητες.
Στις υψηλότερες 7ΜHz και πάνω το κύμα διαπερνά αυτό το στρώμα και ανακλάται από το παραπάνω (Ε) με τα γνωστά οφέλη σε όσους εκπέμπουν σε αυτές τις συχνότητες.
  Ξαναγυρνώντας στα ΑΜ την νύχτα το D layer εξαφανίζεται όπως και το Ε αφήνοντας το F layer να λειτουργήσει σαν ανακλαστηρας και μάλιστα κάτω από κάποια συχνότητα ακόμα και σε πολύ υψηλές γωνιές κοντά στις 90 μοίρες.
Ενώ δηλαδή στις πιο πάνω συχνότητες ας πούμε τον 3,5 ΜHz ένα κύμα που φτάνει κάθετα στην ιονόσφαιρα την διαπερνά και δεν ανακλάται (αυτός είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης του skip zone), στην μπαντα των ΑΜ δε γίνεται αυτό και η ιονόσφαιρα ανακλά το κύμα.
Εξάλλου αν πούμε ότι το F layer βρίσκεται 300ΚΜ από τη γη τότε για να επιστρέψει σε μια απόσταση 300ΚΜ από την εκπομπή, θα πρέπει να φύγει από τη κεραία με μια γωνία 60 μοιρών περίπου, όχι και τόσο μεγάλη.
Για μια απόσταση 80ΚΜ από το πομπό θέλουμε περίπου 80 μοίρες ύψους.
Από αυτά βλέπουμε πως υπερτερεί η οριζόντια που εκπέμπει προς τα πάνω από ότι η κάθετη που δεν έχει καθόλου εκπομπή στις υψηλές μοίρες (μιλάμε πάντα για νύχτα και σχετικά ΄΄κοντα΄΄ όπως είναι μια απόσταση 300ΚΜ)

----------


## ReFas

> πρεπει καποια στιγμη  να πεταχτω  στην ερα σπορ στους  981  να δω πως εχει γινει η προσαρμογη και του 666 στην ιδια κεραια. ναι παιζουν και τα 2 μηχανηματα με την ιδια κεραια το 981 με 150 kw και  το 666 με 70 kw  η κεραια ειναι 160 μετρα καθετη στημενη πολυ κοντα στη θαλασσα και απο οτι ειχα δει παλιοτερα υπηρχαν και πολλα ραντιαλ απο κατω. ειμαι κανα 2 χλμ  κοντα απο την κεραια αυτη  εχω μπει μεσα πριν καμια 12αρια χρονια και τα εχω δει απο κοντα γιατι καθε πεμπτη το εκλειναν για service και ετσι μπηκα.



Συνηθισμένο είναι αυτό και γίνεται εύκολα με πηνία και πυκνωτές.
Υπάρχει ένα δικτυωμα από την κεραία προς τον ένα πομπό και από τη κεραία προς τον άλλον πομπό, όπου γίνεται ταυτόχρονα η προσαρμογή αλλά και φιλτράρισμα έτσι ώστε ο κάθε πομπός να μη ΄΄βλεπει΄΄ τον άλλον.
Επίσης σαν συνέχεια και στο προηγούμενο post μου να πούμε ότι συνήθως η πομποί στα ΑΜ δεν έχουν λ/4 κάθετη αλλά λίγο μεγαλύτερη από λ/2 (0,528 λ).
Σε αυτό το μήκος υπάρχει η καθαρότερη εκπομπή και την νύχτα ελαχιστοποιώντας τις διαλείψεις.
Στους 981Κc το λ είναι 305Μ και το 0,528 είναι 161Μ, βέβαια υπάρχει και ο βραχ. συντελεστής οπότε θα πρέπει η κεραία να είναι γύρω στα 150 μέτρα, αν μπορεί ο Κώστας ας μας πει.

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.wb0w.com/mfj/ant_tuners/mfj931.html

----------


## antonis_p

there are at least four different 'grounds' that you have to worry about, and you need to provide for them separately.

1) The electrical safety ground. This is to prevent shocks in case the chassis of some equipment becomes 'hot' from the AC line. Electrical codes should be followed in shack wiring, all gear should have 3-prong plugs, and other grounds should be tied into this.

2) The lightning protection ground. This provides a low-impedance path for static discharges and lightning strikes to antennas. Requirements are quite stringent to do this correctly.

3) The RF ground. If you have an unbalanced antenna such as a long wire or vertical monopole, there needs to be a ground return for RF. This is what the radials of a vertical and the MFJ 931 are for. If your antenna is a dipole or beam with a balun, you probably don't need an RF ground.

4) The 'shack common' ground. All of your equipment should be connected with low-impedance straps to a common ground bus (which of course will be tied to the safety ground). The purpose of this is to insure that all the gear will be at the same RF ground potential and reduce the effect of the unavoidable ground loops created by interconnecting cables.

----------


## kostas30

Η κεραια του 981  ειναι 160 μετρα  δηλ λ/2 

ο πομπος κ ο ενισχυτης ειναι της  TOMAS & HUSTON  ολο λαμπατο το συστημα η μεγιστη εξοδος ειναι κοντα στα 400 KW  η διαμορφωση  ειναι  απο ανοδο  απο την τελικη βαθμιδα.  οι τελικες λυχνιες του ενισχυτη και του πομπου ειναι τριοδες υδροψυκτες η υσχυς της εξοδου υπολογιζετε με την διαφορα θερμοκρασιας του νερου στην εισοδο και εξοδο της λυχνιας.  ο συντονισμος  της εξοδου γινετε με 2 τεραστια κινητα πηνια
τα σταδια του πομπου ειναι  ταλαντωση el84 με κρυσταλο στους 981KHZ μπαφερ  2χ6146  driver 2x4-1000 κ εξοδος μια τριοδος  τερας υδροψυκτη  που δεν  ξερω ποια ειναι. ειχα παει οταν πηγαινα λυκειο εκεινη την ημερα κανανε service  kai με αφησαν και μπηκα μεσα στο δωματιο του πομπου  και τα ειδα ολα  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Σκέψη:

----------


## eebabs2000

Που βρίσκονται όλοι αυτοί οι σταθμοί που αναφέρετε; Θα ήθελα πολύ να πάω να δώ.

----------


## antonis_p

μηπως  η πιο κατω κεραια ειναι πιο ευκολη;
http://www.packetradio.com/cgi-bin/s...on&key=BUXLOOP

----------


## GREG

Μετα λοιπον απο πραγματικα πολυ καιρο που ασχολουμαι με καθετη βρηκα ακρη με την εξης.... 9Μ καθετη ολη πηνιο γυρω γυρω απο το καλαμι ..... στη βαση του καλαμιου πηνιο 46 Σπειρες και 14 με ληψεις στη ΓΗ  αυτο ρυθμιζει πολυ τα στασιμα . στηκορυφη περιπου της κεραιας -εαν λεγεται ετσι - 2 ασυμετρα συρματα απο διαφορετικο υλικο για να ειναι ελαφρια δηλ τα συρματα ειναι πολυκλονο ελαφρυ ενω το συρμα γυρω απο το καλαμι ειναι πηνιοσυρμα 1χιλιοστο μονοκλονο το ενα συρμα ειναι 13μετρα το αλλο συρμα ειναι 10 μετρα αν ρωταται γιατι  γιατι μονο ετσι μπορω στη ταρατσα μου στη βαση της κεραιας εχω  5 radials και αυτα ασυμετρα απο 2 μετρα εως  5 μετρα......αλλα μονο μπροστα της κεραιας οχι πισω που δεν μπορω να βαλω τιποτα τη κατεβαζω κατω με RG 213 16 μετρα περιπου . ΑΥΤΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ παει σε ορισμενες περιοχες με ελαχιστα WATTS και εννοω μακρινες ...... εγω ειμαι παγκρατι και παει καλα καλαμακι Νεα Σμυρνη Δαφνη παραλια δεν βλεπει ομως εκει!!!!!! επισης Ελεφσινα και αλλα περιεργα............. ΕΧΕΙ ομως στασιμα   ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ πολυ τη γνομη σας ευχαριστω.  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ansuz

Χωρίς να είμαι και ο ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ επάνω σε κεραίες, μήπως χρειάζεται λίγο μεγαλύτερα radials; Όσο για το ότι είναι ασύμμετρα νομίζω ότι παίζει και μεγάλο ρόλο. Ας δώσει όμως και κάποιος άλλος τα φώτα του...    :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis_p

προφανως δεν εχεις καποιο antenna analyzer να δεις που κανει κοιλια (συντονιζει) η κεραια.
Βλεπεις ομως οτι σιγα σιγα "ερχεται"...
1.Ναι, τα radials δεν ειναι για αυτη την συχνοτητα
2.Δοκιμασε και καποιο antenna tuner

με ποσα watts εχεις αυτα τα αποτελεσματα; Ποσα στασιμα;

Στασιμα κυματα (standing wave ratio) ειναι ο λογος της ισχυος που ακτινοβολεις προς εκεινον που επιστρεφει πισω στον πομπο λογω ασυντονιστης κεραιας. swr Καποιες γεφυρες δεν κανουν την μετατροπη σε στασιμα αλλα δειχνουν τις δυο αυτες τιμες. Το οτι υπαρχουν καποιες ανθεκτικες βαθμιδες εξοδου και μπορουν να μην καιγονται με πολλα στασιμα, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να διορθωσεις την κεραια σου.

----------


## GREG

σιγουρα τα RADIAL δεν ειναι για αυτη τη συχνοτητα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως ,,,,, ουτε αντενα τυνερ εχω.......ετσι οπως ειναι τι μπορω να κανω............

----------


## GREG

[quote="antonis_p"]προφανως δεν εχεις καποιο antenna analyzer να δεις που κανει κοιλια (συντονιζει) η κεραια.
Βλεπεις ομως οτι σιγα σιγα "ερχεται"...
1.Ναι, τα radials δεν ειναι για αυτη την συχνοτητα
2.Δοκιμασε και καποιο antenna tuner

νομιζω οτι τα radials παιζουν ρολο πιο πολυ στην κατα περιοχες ανακλαση... και οχι στη συχνοτητα πειραματικα ομως που τα αφαιρεσα αυτα που εχω εξαφανιστηκε το σημα απο προηγουμενες  περιοχες  το πολυ πολυ πολυ σιγουρο ειναι οτι χρειαζονται και πολλα......

----------


## antonis_p

> το πολυ πολυ πολυ σιγουρο ειναι οτι χρειαζονται και πολλα......



ειδες οτι η θεωρια απο την πραξη δεν απεχουν;
Δοκιμασε να τοποθετησεις καποια τυλιγμενα σε χοντρο σωληνα πλαστικο, πχ αποχετευσης
προκειμενου να εχεις το μηκος που χρειαζεσαι.
Οταν τα βιβλια γραφουν για 120 radials δεν εχουν ως στοχο το καψονι (!!!).
Μακαρι να ηταν και ευκολο...

----------


## antonis_p

GREG, αυτο χρειαζεσαι;

----------


## GREG

ΤΟ φανταζεσαι αυτο πανω στη πολυκατικια...........................

----------


## antonis_p

δεν θα ηταν φοβερη εικαστικη παρεμβαση; (!!!)

----------


## GREG

Καμια αλλη ιδεα για το πως θα μπορουσε να βγει καλυτερα μια 9Μ σπειροτη καθετη  ?????

----------


## antonis_p

παρε μια EH να τελειωνεις.
http://www.eh-antenna.com/newAM.htm

----------


## MAKHS

παρε μια EH να τελειωνεις.

Ας κρατησουμε την επιφυλαξη μας για τις ΕΗ στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες των 160Μ και κατω!!Ο Φιλος Γρηγορης απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχε λυχνιες.Εστω και αν βαλει ΕΗ θα του μεινει καμμενη στο χερι.Με την ευκαιρια ..Γεια σου Γρηγορη.Καλες εκπομπες.

----------


## aeonios

Για τα 160μ δεν έχω δει αντώνη αλλά οι άλλες που πωλούνται από γνωστό κατάστημα ραδιοερασιτεχνικών ειδών για λίγο πιο ψηλά απαιτούν κάθοδο l/2 σαν τμήμα του matching network.Την πήρε συνάδελφος και ακόμα κλαίει τα λεφτά του , όταν είδε και το ότι θέλει τόση κάθοδο τουρθε ο θάνατος!

Ισως μια μαγνητική Loop σου λύσει τα όποια προβλήματα χώρου έχεις και ακουστείς πάρα πολύ μακρυά... φτάνει να βρεις πολλά μέτρα χαλκοσωλήνα.

http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=3676 (την συστήνω από προσωπική εμπειρία)

----------


## antonis_p

Διαφορετικα θελει 120 radials,
τί ειναι πιο ευκολο;





> As you will see in the documents, the EH Antenna features very high efficiency, wide bandwidth, small size, and no ground radials required (Translation: low cost system). Compare this to the conventional tower with 120 buried ground radials that has lower efficiency, larger size and several acres of ground required.

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.tele.gr/html/167.HTM

35 λεπτα το μετρο το rg-58,
μην τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας:
1.μικρη κεραια στα 160 μετρα (και παρακατω)
2.τσαμπα
3.χωρις radials
4.high efficiency
5.τυχαια γραμμη μεταφορας
6.πολλα db gain!!!

αυτο δεν θα ειναι κεραια αλλα θαυμα!
αλλιως υπαρχει και το cb που τα πραγματα ειναι πιο ευκολα!

ΥΓ που λεει οτι ειναι για λιγα watts???? Την χρησιμοποιουν ηδη ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι στην Ευρωπη και την Αμερικη!

----------


## ReFas

Να πω οτι εγω συμφωνώ με την άποψη πολλών πως η EH και η CFA ειναι απάτη.
Αεονιε απο περιεργεια, ποσο κόστισε στον φιλο σου η αγορα της κεραίας? και γιατί κλαίει τα λεφτά του? δεν λειτούργησε εστω με λ/2 καλώδιο?

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Νίκο η κεραία από ότι κατάλαβα είναι μια Venus για τα 80μ. Η τιμή είναι γύρω στα 160 ευρώ. Με αυτά τα λεφτά νομίζω πως μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι καλύτερο για κεραία στην μπάντα αυτή. Επίσης στα 160μ την έχουν 250 ευρώ περίπου που με μικρή μετασκευή μπορείς υποτίθεται να την βγάλεις και στα μεσαία!

Πάμε να δούμε και το τι έπαθε ο φίλος που καράφλιασε από το μανιουαλ για την εγκατάσταση.Αυτό σημαίνει πως θα έβαζε όπως έλεγε το εγχειρίδιο 40μ κάθοδο περίπου για προσαρμογή τη στιγμή που μένει ρετιρέ και αναγκάζεται να ρίξει το έξτρα τμήμα του ομοαξονικού στο πλάι της πολυκατοικίας με όλα τα παρελκόμενα από τους γειτόνους και την σύζυγο. Την κεραία την σήκωσε περίπου 5 μέτρα από το επίπεδο που σχηματίζουν τα κάγκελα. Με 100 W έπαιρνε 599 από cw στην αρχή της μπάντας αλλά μόνο ευρώπη, επίσης φωνή δεν έπερνε από κανένα πάνω από 58-59 στους καφενέδες. Να σημειώσω πως δεν έβαλε τιουνερ αλλά έκανε από ότι είπε προσαρμογή με κάποιο δακτυλίδι αν θυμάμαι καλά στην κεραία. Οταν γύριζε στο σύρμα (φριτζελ) πήγαινε πάντα 5+20. Και αναρωτιέμαι αν το coaxial ήταν η κεραία και το άπλωνε σε ευθεία ως μονόπολο τόσο δεν θα έπερνε σαν κοντρόλ;Η μήπως περισσότερο;

Πήγα στο γκουγκλ και το ξανατσέκαρα αν θέλει τοσο πολύ καλώδιο





> ... The recommended coax length to use is half a wavelength or multiples of. ...



http://www.gw0rtp.co.uk/antenna/venus80/venus80.php

Εμένα δεν με χαλάει ρε παιδί μου τα λεφτά για τα 40μ καλώδιο αλλά το που θα το αμολήσω !! Υποτίθεται για είναι low space antenna το coaxial να το κάνεις κουλούρα;Και καλά εκεί στα 160μ ή στα μεσαία τι θα κάνεις με 80μ ή 100μ καλώδιο;

Κατανοώ το ότι οι κύριοι κατασκευαστές ισχυρίζονται πως δεν είναι κεραία με το συμβατικό τρόπο αντίληψης της κεραίας (Ηertz) και έχω διαβάσει το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που δίνουν στις σελίδες τους οι κατασκευαστές για την μετατόπιση φάσης ανάμεσα στη μαγνητική και την ηλεκτρική συνιστώσα του ΗΜ κύματος. 

Αναγνωρίζω πως από ότι λέει το μάρκετινγκ αν την σηκώσουμε σε ύψος λ/4 για εκπομπή στα μεσαία θα έχει απολαβή 4 db σε σχέση με μια κατακόρυφη και 120 ράντιαλς αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι μήπως οι λόγοι προτίμησης της από τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς ανά τον κόσμο ήταν μόνο για οικονομικούς/μάρκετινγκ λόγους και όχι επειδή υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες πειραματικές αναφορές σε μεγάλο πλήθος που να δίνουν οποιαδήποτε εγκυρότητα στο θεωρητικό μοντέλο πίσω από την κεραία αυτή.

 Είμαι πολυ επιφυλακτικός και εγώ και προσωπικά νομίζω  πως είναι απλά ένα ακόμα δημιούργημα κεραίας υποπολλαπλάσιου του λ που όταν η διάδοση επιτρέπει περνάει όσο και το η atx 1080 walkabout (1 μ και κάτι με το πηνίο στα 80μ κοινώς κεραία που έχω για την πλάκα και για τον χαβαλέ) που σε καλές συνθήκες διάδοσης παίρνω με 5W 599 από αμερική. Ηδη στον κόσμο υπάρχει αρκετή φαγωμάρα σχετική με την κεραία αυτή ανάμεσα στους επικριτές και τους υποστηρικτές της!Νομίζω επίσης πως το nec δεν μπορεί να εξομοιώσει τέτοιες κεραίες οπότε ούτε από εκεί δεν μπορείς να την δεις πως πάει.

Και επειδή δεν θέλω να φανώ κακεντρεχής κ θα παραδεχτώ πως ο συνάδελφος μπορεί να μην έκανε σωστά εγκατάσταση και αδίκως θάβω μια καλή κεραία και όλα τα συναφή που θα μου πει ο αντώνης απλά δηλώνω επιφυλακτικός για κάτι που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ως την στιγμή που θα έχω την χαρά να την δοκιμάσω και ο ίδιος για να την θάψω κανονικότατα και με το νόμο ή να την προτείνω σε όλους ως άψογη κεραία! Τα ίδια φρονώ Νίκο και για τις CFA.

ΥΓ @ radiodj  Βρε μπας και ο ενοχλητικός γείτοντας έχει καμιά τέτοια κεραία πάνω;

----------


## ReFas

Καταλαβα....η κεραία είναι της arno elettronica...
 αν πας στο σιτε της θα δεις σε μια φοτο ότι έγινε τεστ από κάποιον IK5IIR
Αν μπεις στο newsgroup rec.radio.amateur.antenna μέσω Google και ψάξεις για EH antenna (η και για CFA) θα βρεις πληθώρα θεμάτων.
Θα βρεις και κάποιον Stefano IK5IIR που προφανως εχει σχεση με την εταιρια πιο πανω και το τι λέει για την κεραία.
Το καλό με το ιντερνετ είναι ότι μπορείς να ανακαλυψεις πολλά και ο καθένας κρίνει ανάλογα με τις γνώσεις που έχει.
Πάντως για μένα στην ΕΗ εκπέμπει το καλώδιο για αυτό και προτείνει λ/2 μήκος (τι προσαρμογή να κάνει ένα καλώδιο λ/2? Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μεταβάλει την αντίσταση που έχει στην μια άκρη του).

----------


## aeonios

> Θα βρεις και κάποιον Stefano IK5IIR που προφανως εχει σχεση με την εταιρια πιο πανω και το τι λέει για την κεραία.
> .




http://www.allfouraudio.com/EH-anten...230620x759.htm

Toν βρήκα και εδώ να ξεκατινιάζεται !

----------


## antonis_p

> Επίσης στα 160μ την έχουν 250 ευρώ περίπου που με μικρή μετασκευή μπορείς υποτίθεται να την βγάλεις και στα μεσαία!



Νικηφορε, εχουν κεραια κομμενη και ραμενη για τα μεσαια, χωρις mods και τετοια...
Ουτε την πουλαω ουτε ποσοστα παιρνω, αλλα νομιζω οτι προκειμενου να στησεις λ/4 καθετη με ενα σκασμο radials,
ειναι πιο βολικο να εχεις μια EH ακομα και με καποια μετρα coaxial χυμα στην ταρατσα!!! Τοσα υπαρχουν ηδη!!!
Εχετε υποψην οτι κανεις δεν υποστηριζει οτι αυτη η κεραια ειναι καλυτερη απο ενα διπολο σωστα τοποθετημενο (ή καθετη).
Αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να εχει ενα διπολο ή μια καθετη σωστα τοποθετημενα! Κανεις!

----------


## GREG

μηπως μπορεις να μου γραπσεις το μηκος ΔΙΠΟΛΟΥ που χρεαιαζεται για 3ΜΗΖ  6,5ΜΗΖ  7ΜΗΖ 14ΜΗΖ   Ευχαριστω Αντονη

----------


## antonis_p

για οπου θελεις:
http://www.csgnetwork.com/freqwavelengthcalc.html

----------


## antonis_p

Οταν ο Ron λεει "all over the country" δεν εννοει οτι ακουστηκε στη Λειβαδια και χαρηκε...

Hello,

 Playing around in the Mid-Atlantic QSO Party, MAQP.

Running my K2 @ *5 watts into the ground mounted Butternut HF9V with the 
120 radials.*

I am receiving reports of 59 to 59+10 dB all over the country.

The work paid off on the radials.

72 and Thanks,
Ron Polityka
WB3AAL
www.wb3aal.com
www.n3epa.org

----------


## antonis_p

και συνεχιζει:

Most of them are around 60 feet long. Where my property is narrow they 
are around 25 feet long.

ετσι ακουγεται με 5 watts σε ολη την Αμερικη!

----------


## aeonios

Βρε Αντώνη μου και εγώ μαζί σου αλλά ο φίλος εκεί προφανώς είναι σε κάποιο κτήμα με αρκετό χώρο για να δουλέψει σωστά η Butternut μεπλήρη ανάπτυξη ή όχι στα 120 radials. 

Δεν παίζει όπως οι άλλες κάθετες (το ίδιο και η step-ir) σε ταράτσα με radials που έχουν πηνία για μείωση χώρου κτλ.

Αυτό με διαβεβαίωσαν και διάφοροι συνάδελφοι που την χρησιμοποιούν στο εξωτερικό επιτυχημένα αφού ακούνε εμένα με τα 5  Watt που έχω!

----------


## GREG

AAAAA

----------


## GREG

[quote="GREG"]Ενας πιο απλος τροπος υπολογισμου  του διπολου για ολες τις συχνοτητες ειναι ΜΗΖ δια 142 που ειναι στα
θερη  ΚΑΙ παλι δια 2 για να βγει το καθε κομματι του διπολου              ΔΗΛΑΔΗ  
  142  ΔΙΑ 1,6 ΜΗΖ  88.75  ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑ 2  κανει 44,4 το καθε κομματι του διπολου για   τους 1600 ΚΗΖ

----------


## GREG

Ακουσα οτι πωλουνται καποιες καθετες κατασκευες για τα 160 Μ και 80 Μ απο γνοστα ελληνικα μαγαζια (κεραιες εννοω) μηπως ξερει καποιος κατι  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## GREG

ααααα

----------


## GREG

αααα

----------


## GREG

http://www.isotronantennas.com

----------


## MAKHS

Γρηγορη Καλημερα.Το ψαροκαλαμο εγινε αλουμινιο με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.Υψος 9,40.Στα 4,20 απο τη κορφη 3 αντιριδες 2,10 και πηνειο με πυκνωτη στη βαση σε 10αρι τουμπο, οπως το εχω υπολογισει πλεον ειναι βατ και χιλιομετρο.Γεια σου φιλε

----------


## GREG

τι πυκνοτη στη βαση μεταβλητο??????

----------


## GREG

> τι πυκνοτη στη βαση μεταβλητο??????



speires .....
rg????
radials?????

----------


## GREG

> http://www.isotronantennas.com



Αυτη λοιπον τη κεραια για ΑΜ τη πουλαει ο Αντρεας στη Νικαια (οχι της Γαλιας)
290 ευρω  ειναι 5μ και θελει υποχρεοτικα  10μ υψος επισης 45μ καθοδο
υπαρχει καποια γνομη?????????  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Not talking:

----------


## aeonios

[quote="GREG"]



> επισης 45μ καθοδο
> υπαρχει καποια γνομη?????????



Γιατί έτσι?
Μήπως εκπέμπει η κάθοδος αντί για την κεραία?

----------


## GREG

Ετσι λεει αυτος εαν δεις ομως το σαιτ
δεν λεει τιποτα για καθοδο
ουτε για υψος  προφανως αυτος
την αγορασε απο Αμερικη την φτιαχνει 
και τη πουλαει
λεει δε οτι σκοτωνει κλπ κλπ κλπ?????
?????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????
""""""""""""""""""

----------


## MAKHS

Η επομενη κατασκευη μου σε καθετη θα ειναι αυτη.Δεκαρι τουμπο για το πηνειο.Σταθερο πυκνωτη.Σε ιστο 8 μετρων και θα δουμε τα αποτελεσματα σε συγκριση με αυτη που δουλευω.(Τα υλικα υπαρχουν, πρεπει να βρω και τον χρονο)

----------


## GREG

Χρονια εχεις μανια με το 10αρι τυβο
γιατι οι πιο πολλοι βαζουν πολυ μεγαλυτερο
επισης Μακη να σου πω  για αλουμινοσοληνες
σε καλη τιμη μοναστιρακι Θησειου 13  3216028
εγω ειχα βαλει 22αρι αυτο βρηκα δηλ στα σκουπιδια 
αλλα μαλλον το 10ρι σου κανει πιο πολυ δουλεια

----------


## aeonios

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις φίλε GREG κάτι τέτοιο;




Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει και παλιότερα για λούπες  ! Και είναι και stealth η κεραία γιατί μοιάζει με σύστημα σωλήνωσης και όχι κεραία...

----------


## electronic

Λοιπόν μετά από φωτογράφηση της κάθετης ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες εδώ. Για πληροφορίες ρωτήστε ότι θέλετε.


To παν είναι να γίνει ο συντονισμός της κεραίας στα 50 ohm. Οπότε τα στάσιμα μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και στάσιμα 0 .

----------


## electronic

Λοιπόν μετά από φωτογράφηση της κάθετης ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες εδώ. Για πληροφορίες ρωτήστε ότι θέλετε.


To παν είναι να γίνει ο συντονισμός της κεραίας στα 50 ohm. Οπότε τα στάσιμα μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και στάσιμα 0 .

----------


## GREG

πολυ καλη φαινεται... παει καλα????????

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Ποσες σπειρες ειναι το πηνειο;Τι μηκος εχει το κατω σκελος της κεραιας;τι συντονιστικο εχεις κανει και με τι χωριτικοτητες;Απο οτι βλεπω ειναι η ιδια που δουλευω εγω με καποιες σπειρες λιγοτερες επειδη εχω το πηνειο στη βαση.

----------


## GREG

> Λοιπόν μετά από φωτογράφηση της κάθετης ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες εδώ. Για πληροφορίες ρωτήστε ότι θέλετε.
> 
> 
> To παν είναι να γίνει ο συντονισμός της κεραίας στα 50 ohm. Οπότε τα στάσιμα μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και στάσιμα 0 .



Τι ενοεις αλουμινοσοληνες κολλημενοι μεταξυ τους 
το αλουμινιο δεν κολιεται..... εννοεις  με βιδες????

----------


## electronic

Γρηγόρη είναι η κεραία που έχω ανεβάσει στο site. Η Minooka spesial.  http://www.pi4cc.nl/link/bc.htm   Tα roller τα αγοράζεις έτοιμα από μαγαζί όπως του 741 και μπορεί να έχουν και μοτέρ επάνω για να το κάνεις έλεγχο από απόσταση όπως εδώ του φίλου μου. Απλά το συμαντικό στην κεραία είναι να συντονίσεις το πυνίο και το πάνω κάθετο μέρος  σε συχνότητα πάνω από αυτήν που θα εκπέμψεις έτσι ώστε βάζωντας το κάτω μέρος-σωλήνα και τα ρόλλερ να το συντονίζεις μέχρι και και 250khz. Δηλαδή σ΄αυτήν την κεραία το πανω μέρος είναι συντονισμένο στους 1810khz και μπορεί να κατεβεί μέχρι και τα 1625 με στάσιμα 1:1,5 . Λοιπόν θα κάνω και εγώ μια ίδια για τα 180 μέτρα. Επίσης δεν έχει κανένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή αφού τα 50 ohm τα βρίσκεις μεταβάλωντας τα πυνία. Πολύ καλή απόδοση όχι όπως και μια λ/4 αλλά και σε πολυκατοικίες που δεν μπορείς να απλώσεις σύρμα είναι η καλίτερη λύση.

Αυτά και καλή επιτυχία.


Σωστά και το αλουμινιο δεν κολιεται..... και δυστιχώς είναι από υλικό INOX που φτιάχνουν τις καρέκλες,

----------


## phoenix_2007

Παιδιά θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής απλό: Η κεραία αυτή που φαινεται στις φωτογραφίες (πραγματικά προσεγμένη κατασκευή), *δονείται ως λ/2 ή ως λ/4*? Απ'ό,τι ξέρω, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, μία κεραία σε λ/2 είναι *καλύτερη* από μία κεραία δονούμενη σε λ/4.
Και πώς ξέρουμε από τα κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά της αν είναι λ/2 ή λ/4??? Νομίζω ότι η κεραία ISOTRON που ανέφεραν ο Αντώνης και ο Γρηγόρης αναφέρεται ότι δονείται ως λ/2. Επίσης, να αναφερω οτι η κεραία που πουλάει ο Αντρέας555 είναι ακριβώς όμοια με αυτή που εικονίζεται ως ISOTRON και τούτο γιατί την έχω δει από κοντά. Μήπως συμφέρει από το να πειραματιζόμαστε με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα να αγοράσουμε μία ISOTRON και να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας???

----------


## aeonios

Evbellis αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο Internet θα δεις όπως και εγώ είδα πως στις κεραίες αυτές (Ιsotron) ακτινοβολεί το καλώδιο της καθόδου......και όχι μόνο το κομμάτι της κεραίας που διαφημίζει ο κατασκευαστής που από ότι φαίνεται κάνει μόνο μια προσαρμογή.

Οχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει απομόνωση αλλά ο κατασκευαστής το επιδιώκει αυτό από ότι φαίνεται. Ισως μια τέτοια κεραία να έπαιζε καλά στην εξοχή ή σε ένα σύστημα μακρυά από την πόλη και τα κτίρια.

Στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν θα έχεις ιδανικές συνθήκες για κάτι τέτοιο (τοίχοι, εκπομπή "εντός του δωματίου") και θα τρως εσύ και όλοι οι άλλοι στον χώρο σου την RF.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Evbellis αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο Internet θα δεις όπως και εγώ είδα πως στις κεραίες αυτές (Ιsotron) ακτινοβολεί το καλώδιο της καθόδου......και όχι μόνο το κομμάτι της κεραίας που διαφημίζει ο κατασκευαστής που από ότι φαίνεται κάνει μόνο μια προσαρμογή.
> 
> Οχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει απομόνωση αλλά ο κατασκευαστής το επιδιώκει αυτό από ότι φαίνεται. Ισως μια τέτοια κεραία να έπαιζε καλά στην εξοχή ή σε ένα σύστημα μακρυά από την πόλη και τα κτίρια.
> 
> Στις πιο πολλές περιπτώσεις δεν θα έχεις ιδανικές συνθήκες για κάτι τέτοιο (τοίχοι, εκπομπή "εντός του δωματίου") και θα τρως εσύ και όλοι οι άλλοι στον χώρο σου την RF.



Κατ'αρχήν έχω όνομα, το οποίο απ'ό,τι ευκολα μπορείς να δεις είναι Βαγγέλης και όχι evbellis. Η απάντηση αυτή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ερωτήματα που έθεσα περί λ/2 ή λ/4, τέλος πάντων δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλαμβάνομαι. Στις κεραίες ISOTRON που είδα στο συγκεκριμένο site (http://www.isotronantennas.com/ambroad1.htm) που μας υπόδειξαν *έδω*, στην εν λόγω ενότητα, δεν φαίνεται εκ πρώτης αναγνώσεως τουλάχιστον να ακτινοβολεί και η κάθοδος διότι αναγράφεται επί λέξει "50 Ohm Coax-Fed Input ". Από αυτή τη φράση καταλαβαίνω πως η κάθοδος είναι ομοαξονικό που ως γνωστον δεν ακτινοβολεί.

----------


## aeonios

Βαγγέλη-Evbellis πρώτη φορά βλέπω κάποιον να παρεξηγιέται με τον αποκαλέσουν με το nickname του σε forum! Δεν το έκανα για να σε προσβάλω απλά συνηθίζεται να χρησιμοποιούμε το μικρό για κάποιον που τον γνωρίζουμε και έχουμε και κάποια οικειότητα....

Οσο για το θέμα μας μια και δεν ήταν από ότι φαίνεται και τόσο πορισματικός ο τρόπος που αντιμετώπισες το τι σου είπα, σου έδωσα _καθαρά φιλικά_ μια συμβουλή για να ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο το θέμα της κεραίας αυτής στο διαδίκτυο και κατ'επέκταση να ρωτήσεις όχι άτομα που την πουλάνε αλλά άτομα που την δουλεύουν με εμπειρία ίσως και περισσότερη της δικής μου/μας για του λόγου το αληθές και τίποτε παραπάνω! 

Θα ήθελα να σε διαβεβαιώσω πως αυτό δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ξανασυμβεί!

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα.Ο Φιλος ας απαντησει, αν μπορει, στα ερωτηματα τα οποια εθεσα ωστε να μας βοηθησει στα συμπερασματα και στους πειραματισμους μας.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## electronic

Μάκη, και σε όλα τα παιδιά-συναδέλφους καλημέρα.

Λοιπόν η κεραία αυτή είναι απόλυτα λειτουργική.  Θα απαντήσω Μάκη στις ερωτήσεις σου μία-μία.

Ποσες σπειρες ειναι το πηνειο; Εξαρτάται με το μήκος που έχεις πάνω από το πυνίο. Δηλαδή αν έχεις μικρό μήκος κάτω από τρία μέτρα τότε θα χρειαστείς περισσότερες σπείρες. Μεγαλίτερο μήκος πάνω από το πυνίο τότε λιγότερες σπείρες. Η συγκεκριμένη δυστιχώς είναι ανεβασμένη και δεν μπορώ να σας πώ με ακρίβεια το πάνω μήκος της κεραίας και δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να σας πώ και τον αριθμό τον σπειρών. Επειδή είμουν εκεί κατα τον συντονισμό της μπορώ να σας πώ το εξείς. Ο συνάδελφος έκανε τρεις συντονισμούς.
Α. πρώτα συντόνισε το πυνίο μαζί με το μαστήγιο των 3,5 μέτρων περίπου στην ανώτατη συχνότητα που ήθελε να εκμπέμψει.
Β. μετά εφόσων σύνδέσαμε τον κάτω σωλήνα και την στοιρίξαμε σύνδεσε το ένα roller στο κάτω μέρος της σωλήνας και μεταβάλωντάς ρο μπορούσε να αλάξει συχνότητα προς τα κάτω πάντα με τα λιγότερα στάσιμα στην γέφυρα.
Γ. έφόσον το αφήσαμε περίπου στα 1700khz τότε σύνδεσε και το δεύτερο roller και στην ίδια συχνότητα το ρύθμισε για τα λιγότερα στάσιμα.

Αυτά είναι τα τρία στάδια του συντονισμού. Και όπως έχουμει πει στο παρελθόν πάντα με πειραματισμούς βγάζουμε άκρη.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις είναι τα παρακάτω.

Ο αριθμός των σπειρών ήταν αρχικά 50 σε τούμπο 20cm. Κάθε φορά ο συνάδελφος που την συντόνισε έπερνε λήψη όλο και λιγότερες σπείρες. Σαν πομπό είχε ενα PLL 0-100 watt με έξοδο 50ohm και μετά είχε συνδεμένη μια γέφυρα στασίμων. Εκεί που πήρε τα λιγότερα στάσιμα για την συχνότητα περίπου 1810 τότε έκοψε το παραπανίσιο πυνίο και την άκρη του την μετέφερε στο κάτω μέρος του τούμπο-σωλήνα για να τον ενώσει στον σωλήνα που υπάρχει στο κάτω μέρος.  

Τι μηκος εχει το κατω σκελος της κεραιας; Όσο μεγαλίτερο το κάτω μήκος τόσο μεγαλλίτερη απόδοση της κεραίας.

Τι συντονιστικο εχεις κανει και με τι χωριτικοτητες; Στο κάτω μέρος δεν υπάρχει συντονιστικό με πυκνωτές. Είναι απλά 2 πηνία σε σειρά και στο ενδιάμεσο είναι η λήψη από τον πομπό. 

Μάκη είναι σαν την δική σου κάθετη με διαφορά τον τρόπο εκπομπής. Όταν ρώτησα και εγώ τον συνάδελφο που έκανε την εγκτάσταση μου είπε το εξείς : To παν είναι η γωνία εκπομπής. με το να έχουμε κάτω το πυνίο τότε η γωνία εκπομπής είναι μικρή και η εμβέλεια είναι σχετικά κοντινή. Όταν όμως μεταφέρουμε το πυνίο ψηλά τότε εκπέμπει και ο κάτω σωλήνας (από το πηνίο) με αποτέλεσμα να μεγαλώνει και η γωνία εκπομπής άρα και η εμβέλεια του σήματος. Επίσης μου είπε ότι με αυτήν την κεραία μπορείς να στείλεις και Ιονοσφαιρίκο κύμα και έτσι μπορείς να ακουστείς πολύ μακριά. Μπορώ να σου πώ ότι ο συγκεκριμένο συνάδελφος με 50 watt carrier και κεραίασαν αυτήν απλά στο κάτω μέρος έχει 9 μέτρα σωλήνα ακούγετε πάρα πολύ καλά Λάρισα,Σέρρες,Ξάνθη, Κοζάνη κτλ. Όταν ανοίγει και το Linear τότε μιλάει με όλη την Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο. 


Αυτά προς το παρών. Εύχομε καλή τύχη σε όλους όσους προσπαθήσουν να την φτιάξουν.

Μάκη εύχομε να πάρω το SV2 τώρα που θα δώσω Mors και καπάκι θα κάνω και εγώ μια ίδια αμέσως μετά.

Γιώργος.     Πληροφορίες στο http://www.pi4cc.nl/link/bc.htm

----------


## GREG

πολυ καλη φαινεται
τορα εαν καποιοι απο εμας δεν συμφονουμε 
σε ορισμενα πραγματα Δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο
για παραδειγμα δεν κατανοω γιατι εκπεμπει καλυτερα
το κατω μερος της κεραιας οταν το πηνιο ειναι στη μεση
μετα αφου ειχες τοσο ωραιο χωρο γιατι δεν εβαλες 
διατομη αλουμινιου πολυ πιο παχια??αυτο που με ενδιαφερει 
πολυ ειναι που πουλανε τα κυλιομενα πηνια και ποσο????
                                     Ευχαριστω

----------


## ReFas

Γρηγορη καλυτερα ειναι με το πηνιο στη μεση γιατι ετσι τραβαει περισσοτερο ρευμα το κομματι που ειναι απο κατω.
Μαλιστα οσο πιο πανω παει το πηνιο τοσο το καλυτερο αλλα ομως εχεις το μειονεκτημα οτι χρειαζεσαι μεγαλυτερο απο οτι αν το βαλεις στη βαση.Περιπου λιγο πιο πανω απο τη μεση ειναι ο καλυτερος συμβιβασμος που μπορεις να κανεις.
Εγω δε κατανοοω κατι αλλο...ραντιαλ δεν εχει??ουτε απο τις φωτογραφιες ουτε απο αυτα που μας λεει ο φιλος μας γιωργος φαινεται να εχει ραντιαλ η κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλη κατασκευη..  :Exclamation:   :Question:  
Γιατι δεν ειναι το παν να εχει 1:1 στασιμα ο πομπος για να εχει καλη αποδοση το κεραιοσυστημα.

Οσο για τις Ισοτρον τις EH και τις αλλες μικρες κεραιες που υποσχονται καλη αποδοση η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι λενε παπαριες οι κατασκευαστες τους. Για περισσοτερα οποιος γνωριζει αγγλικα μπορει να κοιταξει στην ομαδα rec.radio.amateur.antenna (μεσω google το κανω εγω) και να ψαξει για isotron η για  EH antenna και θα βρει τοσα που θα εχει να διαβαζει για πολλες εβδομαδες, και βεβαια στα διαφορα βιβλια μπορει να βρει τη θεωρια πως λειτουργουν οι κεραιες.

----------


## GREG

[quote="ReFas"]Γρηγορη καλυτερα ειναι με το πηνιο στη μεση γιατι ετσι τραβαει περισσοτερο ρευμα το κομματι που ειναι απο κατω.
Μαλιστα οσο πιο πανω παει το πηνιο τοσο το καλυτερο αλλα ομως εχεις το μειονεκτημα οτι χρειαζεσαι μεγαλυτερο απο οτι αν το βαλεις στη βαση.Περιπου λιγο πιο πανω απο τη μεση ειναι ο καλυτερος συμβιβασμος που μπορεις να κανεις.
Εγω δε κατανοοω κατι αλλο...ραντιαλ δεν εχει??ουτε απο τις φωτογραφιες ουτε απο αυτα που μας λεει ο φιλος μας γιωργος φαινεται να εχει ραντιαλ η κατα τα αλλα πολυ καλη κατασκευη..  :Exclamation:   :Question:  
Γιατι δεν ειναι το παν να εχει 1:1 στασιμα ο πομπος για να εχει καλη αποδοση το κεραιοσυστημα.

σωστο πολυ σωστο αλλα αλλα λεω και οταν βαζουμε ενα οποιοδηποτε
πηνιο κατω διπλα απο το πομπο το ρευμα στηναρχη και πριν απο το πηνιο
ειναι περισσοτερο !!!!! αυτο κατ εμε παντα δεν παει ναπει καλυτερη ακτινοβολια
για τα ραντιαλ ειχα απορια κι εγω μιας και δεν βλεπω καπελα.....???
Επισης συμφονω και επαυξανω οτι τα λιγα στασιμα δεν ειναι το μοναδικο
κριτηριο σωστης εκπομπης και ακτινοβολιας  ενω πιστευω απο δικη μου
εμπειρια οτι η διατομη του συστηματος  ειναι και παραειναι κριτηριο  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## electronic

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σας για τα radial και συγνώμη γιατί ήταν δική μου παράλειψη. 

Στην e1 φωτογραφία και στο κέντρο του κουτιού βλέπετε ένα μαύρο καλώδιο που ανεβαίνει προς τα επάνω... Αυτό το καλώδιο είναι πολύκλωνο 10mm και συνδέεται σε μία μεταλλική λάμα η οποία συνδέει όλες τις σιδερένιες δοκούς που υπάρχουν για να στηρίζουν το ανσασέρ. Επίσης η λάμα αυτή συνδέεται και στις σιδερένιες βέργες από τις κεντρικές κολόνες τις οικοδομής. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όλες η ενώσεις έγιναν με χρήση φλόγας και συνδυασμό ειδικής σκόνης και ηλεκτρόδιων.

Και όντως τα λίγα στάσιμα δεν δίνουν το καλλίτερο αποτέλεσμα για εκπομπής RF. 

Σκεφτείτε ότι η κεραία είναι κάθετη και ακριβώς δίπλα της υπάρχει μια κάθετη κεραίο-γείωση (αυτές οι κολώνες του ανσασέρ που καταλήγουν στο -1 πάτωμα της οικοδομής.

Τέλος κάτι που ξέχασα να σας πω είναι ότι ο έλεγχος των roller γίνετε από απόσταση περίπου 16 μέτρων με το κόκκινο καλώδιο της ίδιας φωτογραφίας ενώ για την σύνδεση του πομπού με τα roller έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί καλώδιο RG58 σε μήκος 16 μέτρων.  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ και εδώ γιατί πριν απλωθούν τα καλώδια στην τελική τους θέση δοκιμάστικαν συνδεδεμένα όλα αλλά χύμα στην ταράτσα. Εφόσων βρέθηκε ο σωστός συντονισμός με όλο το μήκος του RG58 τότε και μόνο τότε στερεώθηκε στον τοίχο.

Το καλώδιο RG58 είναι αρκετά καλό μέχρι και ισχύ 200-300 watt.

Τα roller τα πουλούσαν στο hamfest της Θεσσαλονίκης 50euro το ένα. Πάνω είχε και το μοτέρ και την κίνηση.


Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους όσους βρήκαν ενδιαφέρων την κατασκευή αυτής της κεραίας.

----------


## electronic

Επίσης μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε πολλά προγράμματα από εδώ όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε..

http://www.btinternet.com/~g4fgq.regp/page3.html

Γρηγόρη το πρόγραμμα vertload.exe αναφέρει σχετικά με κάθετη κεραία σαν και αυτήν και μπορείς να δείς ότι η διατομή του κάτω μέρος σωλήνα δεν παίζει ιδιέτερο ρόλο στην κατασκεύη. Επίσης μπορείς να βρείς το σημείο που είναι ιδανικό για το ύψος του πυνίου.

Αυτά για τώρα την κοπανάω σπίτι τα λέμε πιθανά το βράδυ.

Γιώργος.

----------


## ReFas

Πολυ ωραια προγραμματακια του Reg Edwards - G4FGQ (μακαριτη ποια, τον διαβαζα μεσα απο το newsgroup rec.radio.amateur.antenna  οπως ετυχε να πω στο αμεσως προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου!).
Μπορειται να δειται και στο site του http://www.radagast.org/~dplatt/hamradio/g4fgq/ τον εν λογω κυριο....

Γιωργο δεν ξερω αν το εχεις δει, δοκιμασε το προγραμματακι LOADCOIL οπου μπορεις να μεταβαλεις διαφορα στοιχεια της κεραιας και να βλεπεις αμεσως τη μεταβολη θα εχεις.
Χρησιμοποιωντας ας πουμε τα πληκτρα 3,4 μεταβαλεις το υψος του πηνιου και βλεπεις ποσο αλαζει η πιο χρησιμη μετρηση το radiation efficiency δηλαδη.

Θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι, αν κανατε μετρηση στασιμων χωρις καθολου τα πηνια της βασης, μονο με το πηνιο στη μεση δηλαδη, αν μετρησατε ποσα στασιμα ειχε σε οποιαδηποτε συχνοτητα.

----------


## electronic

Σχεδών όλα τα προγραμματάκια τα έχω δουλέψει.. Ναι έχω δεί τις διαφορές παίζωντας με τα πλήκτρα.

Χωρίς πυνίο κάτω και σκέτο τον σωλήνα όχι δεν τον δοκίμασε.
Εφόσον την σηκώσαμε την κεραία σύνδεσε απ' ευθείας το roller και με το χέρι το γύρισε για τα λιγότερα στάσιμα. 
Μετά σύνδεσε και το δεύτερο roller και πάλι με γύρισμα με το χέρι πήρε τα λιγότερο δυνατά στάσιμα.  
Εφόσον έγινε αυτή η διαδικασία σωστά τότε σύνδεσε όλο το μήκος του RG58 και στην άκρη σύνδεσε τον πομπό χωρίς να κάνει καμιά αλλαγή στην συχνότητα εκπομπής. 
Υπήρχε διαφοροποίηση στα στάσιμα και έκανα ξανά ρύθμιση και στα δυο roller για να πάρει τα λιγότερα στάσιμα. 
Τέλος απλώσαμε το καλώδιο στην τελική του θέση και κάναμε την σύνδεση του πομπού στην τελική θέση του. 
Πάλι εκει ξαναρυθμίσαμε αλλά πολύ λίγο τα roller και τελικά από εκεί γίνονται εκπομπές με πολύ καλή απόδοση σε σχέση με το σύρμα που υπηρχε πριν για κεραία


Αυτά κύριοι θα τα ξαναπούμε στις 27-10-2006 λόγο απουσίας από την χώρα.......

Γιώργος.

----------


## GREG

www.houseofradio.gr         ριχτε μια ματια .......τι εγινε  πολλες κεραιες εμποριου

πλακοσανε.................???????????????????  

η στη κεντρικη του σελιδα

----------


## GREG

αν ομως μπουμε   στο σαιτ της maldol θα δουμε οτι

αυτη η κεραια ειναι απο 1,8 και οχι απο 1,6 που λενε 

αυτοι τορα τι να πιστεψει κανεις  ?????????

----------


## electronic

Γρηγόρη 

Η κάθετη θέλει συντονισμό 50ohm οπότε αν έχει μηχάνημα με λαμπα στην έξοδο τότε θα χρειαστεί να κάνει κύκλωμα προσαρμογής ή να βάλεις ένα αυτόματο tuner.  Για την Maldol MFB-300 εγώ δεν έχω ξανακούσει κάτι αλλά μου φένετε ότι είναι κάθετη σαν του Μάκη απλά αυτοσυντονιζόμενη δηλαδή με roller στο κάτω μέρος. Απλά δεν έχει πυνίο προς τα επάνω.. Επίσης αναφέρει η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ότι είναι για SSB εκπομπή.....

Ερώτηση κρίσης γιατί στην νομοθεσία δεν είδα πουθενά να απαγορεύετε. Μπορώ να βάλω στην ταράτσα μου τώρα κάθετη για τα 1,8 mhz και πάνω χωρίς να έχω το SV.... 
Δεν θα εκπέμπω ακόμα απλά να την έχω έτοιμη....  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  


Γιώργος..

----------


## GREG

τορα λοιπον μετα απο πολυ καιρο που ανεβοκατεβαζω  καθετες εβαλα την εξης
9.30 μετρα (1,5Μ χαλκινη και τα αλλα ενομενα αλουμινοσοληνες)  η διαμετρος 
των σωληνων ξεκιναει απο 4.2 εκατοστα εξωτερικη και μικραινει εως πανω
στη βαση υπαρχει ενα πηνιο (οχι κυλιομενο) 45 σπειρες αλλα με ληψεις ετσι 
αλλαζω τη γειοση συνεχως . Μου συντονιζει 1575 ΚΗΖ και εχω στασιμα το περισσοτερο
1,7  η 1,8  βγαζω γυρω στα 60 βατ πιστευω οτι ψιλοακουγεται θα αυξησω ομως τα ραντιαλ
κατι δυσκολο για μενα λογω πολυκατοικιας εαν βεβαια ειχα ηλεκτρικο καπλερ (πηνιο και μεταβλητος)
σιγουρα θα ηταν καλυτερα αλλα δεν εχω ..... Η κεραια βγαινει αυστηρα και μονο σαυτη τη συχνοτητα.

----------


## GREG

Τετοια προθυμια   αααααααααααααα καλαααααααααααααααα  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Τετοια προθυμια   αααααααααααααα καλαααααααααααααααα  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ωραία.........

----------


## xaris992

Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο  


Παιδιά για σας…….  και *χρόνια πολλά* 

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δοκιμάσει αυτό το πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα για κεραίες και όχι μόνο  

http://www.sastya.gr/sv1cim/soft/sv1...pSv1Byo174.zip

Φίλε Γρηγόρη πιστεύω να πάρεις πολλές απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που έχεις θέση κατά καιρούς .

----------


## phoenix_2007

Χάρη είσαι καταπληκτικός!!!
Εύγε!!!
Αυτό κι αν είναι δώρο.

----------


## antonis_p

*KinStar AM/MW Low Profile Antenna Technology*

The KinStar low profile antenna technology has been developed by a joint partnership between Star-H Corporation with locations in State College and Lancaster, Pennsylvania and Kintronic Laboratories, Inc. located in Bluff City, TN.

The KinStar antenna offers a radiating efficiency that is 98% that of a quarter wave tower with a vertical height that is 67% less than that of the quarter wave tower and with a wide bandwidth that is compatible with IBOC* or DRM** digital audio broadcasting transmitters(see plot of input VSWR).

----------


## ReFas

Που τις βρισκεις βρε αντωνη?
Μοναχα που ειναι κοντη ειδεμη ειναι πολυ μεγαλη! 9 μετρα σε υψος 70 μετρα σε διαμετρο!! (για τους 1,7) και με κανονικα- φουλ ραντιαλ απο κατω!!!
σιγουρα θα δουλευει καλα!!!
http://www.kintronic.com/site/techpa..._NAB_Paper.pdf

 Σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες δυστηχως δε γινεται μικρη κεραια να εκπεμπει πολυ καλα.

----------


## antonis_p

Αγαπητε φιλε,
δηστυχως τα συρματα ειναι καλα μονο για τις μπουγαδες!

Πρεπει να θυμηθουμε το χωριο!
Οχι μονο για τις ελιες βεβαια,
μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλα πραγματα εκει!!!

Το βασικο προβλημα ειναι το υψος που θελει καλη στηριξη,
μπετα, αντιρηδες, βαση κλπ,
τα αλλα βρισκονται...

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.qsl.net/we6w/projects/160_loop.txt

----------


## antonis_p

> αν ομως μπουμε   στο σαιτ της maldol θα δουμε οτι
> 
> αυτη η κεραια ειναι απο 1,8 και οχι απο 1,6 που λενε 
> 
> αυτοι τορα τι να πιστεψει κανεις  ?????????



λοιπον, ο Τσιρτσιμπασης την εχει σε πολυ καλη τιμη¨
http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=703

γιατι την βλεπω στο μεγαλο ραδιοερασιτεχνικο μαγαζι της Αγγλιας το ML&S, πολλα ευρω παραπανω:
http://www.hamradio.co.uk/acatalog/Maldol.html#a1408

----------


## antonis_p

http://home.tiscali.ch/hb9abx/ant-aug04-06e.html

http://home.tiscali.ch/hb9abx/ant-sept06e.htm

(The radiator length was 3m and the antenna height was 1.5m above ground,
mounted on the car, with 60 W PEP on 160m)!!!!

Η αρχικη σελιδα με πολλα tests και συγκριτικα με αλλες κεραιες,
ο Ελβετος "ζωγραφισε":
http://home.tiscali.ch/hb9abx/ant--abx-e.htm

----------


## GREG

> Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο  
> 
> 
> Παιδιά για σας…….  και *χρόνια πολλά* 
> 
> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δοκιμάσει αυτό το πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα για κεραίες και όχι μόνο  
> 
> http://www.sastya.gr/sv1cim/soft/sv1...pSv1Byo174.zip
> 
> Φίλε Γρηγόρη πιστεύω να πάρεις πολλές απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που έχεις θέση κατά καιρούς .





Εμενα δεν μου ανοιγει........ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ  Γρηγορης

----------


## aeonios

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από xaris992
> 
> Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο  
> 
> 
> Παιδιά για σας…….  και *χρόνια πολλά* 
> 
> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δοκιμάσει αυτό το πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα για κεραίες και όχι μόνο  
> 
> ...



Χρόνια πολλά Γρηγόρη!

Πάρτο από τον ftp server της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών

http://sz1sv.redirectme.net:8080/sv1...pSv1Byo174.zip

Oσοι δεν είσαστε μέλη της ΕΕΡ κάντε login σαν guest και πάρτε το!

----------


## GREG

> http://home.tiscali.ch/hb9abx/ant-aug04-06e.html
> 
> http://home.tiscali.ch/hb9abx/ant-sept06e.htm
> 
> (The radiator length was 3m and the antenna height was 1.5m above ground,
> mounted on the car, with 60 W PEP on 160m)!!!!
> 
> Η αρχικη σελιδα με πολλα tests και συγκριτικα με αλλες κεραιες,
> ο Ελβετος "ζωγραφισε":
> http://home.tiscali.ch/hb9abx/ant--abx-e.htm



μπορω να το βαλω αυτο το αγγουρι της φοτογραφειας 
στο παπακι μου και να πηγαινω...... με φανταζεσται...............

----------


## aeonios

Μπορείς να βάλεις και πιο μεγάλο ακόμα (όχι μεσαίων!)και στο ποδήλατο και να πηγαίνεις!











Aπλά στο παπί γλυτώνεις το πετάλι!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis_p

τί κανουν οι ανθρωποι για να γλυτωσουν την μουρμουρα της γυναικας τους.....

η αληθεια ειναι πως καλυτερα εκει, παρα στο shack μου
με τους 2 γιους μου!!!

----------


## aeonios

[off-topic]



> τί κανουν οι ανθρωποι για να γλυτωσουν την μουρμουρα της γυναικας τους.....
> !!!



Δηλαδή η τελευταία φώτο είναι από το straight story ?  :Very Happy: [/off-topic]

----------


## antonis_p

μια ωραια καθετη στην Florida,
http://w9oy.painloss.com/SSvert/SSvert.htm
με αυτον μιλησα πριν 2 χρονια στα 80 μετρα, 12/04.

εχει πολυ καλες φωτο με λεπτομερειες κατασκευαστικες.

----------


## GREG

www.pi4cc.nl/link/bc.htm

www.kn4lf.com/kn4lf2.htm



απλα για μια ακομη γνωριμια με καθετες........  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## aeonios

http://www.btinternet.com/~g4fgq.regp/vertload.exe

----------


## GREG

δε μου δουλευει?????
τοχω ξαναδει...... ισως να μη κανω κατι σωστα.....

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε μου μόλις το δοκίμασα και σε XP Pro και ανοίγει κανονικά σε dos παράθυρο. Στη δουλειά το είδα σε μια μπακατέλα με 98!
Δεν το χρησιμοποίησα στην πράξη πέρα από τυχαία νούμερα που έδωσα για να δω τι βγάζει αλλά φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον αν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις αυτεπαγωγές για πηνία και χωρητικότητες για top hat...

Για να δεις αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά άνοιξε πρώτα ένα msdos box στο Pc σου και σύρε το μέσα. Εκτέλεσε το πρόγραμμα. Αν βγάλει κάποιο σφάλμα ενημέρωσέ μας να το δούμε !

----------


## phoenix_2007

> δε μου δουλευει?????
> τοχω ξαναδει...... ισως να μη κανω κατι σωστα.....



Γρηγόρη και σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά με WIN XP Pro.

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.cushcraft.com/comm/support/pdf/MA160V.pdf

ευκολη στην χρηση, στην τοποθετηση
και δεν ειναι και ακριβη...
Δεν ξερω ομως αν καποιος την φερνει στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## aeonios

Με παραγγελία νομίζω μπορείτε να την βρείτε στο DRELE που φέρνει cushcraft!

http://www.drele.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=66_67_70

Ωραία κεραία !

----------


## antonis_p

προτιμω να την φερω απο αμερικη.

----------


## GREG

αφου λεει απο  1800 ?????

----------


## aeonios

> αφου λεει απο  1800 ?????



Θέλει σε δελεάσει και να σε κάνει radioamateur Γρηγόρη , γιαυτό τα βάζει αυτά τα λινκ ο Αντώνης(hihi)

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από GREG
> 
> αφου λεει απο  1800 ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Θέλει σε δελεάσει και να σε κάνει radioamateur Γρηγόρη , γιαυτό τα βάζει αυτά τα λινκ ο Αντώνης(hihi)



Μπα....... Δεν χαμπαριάζουμε εμείς!!!!! Μεσαιατζήδες ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!! Και ειδικά στα "βραχεωμένα" μεσαία (1600-1700ΚΗζ) για συνομιλίες, control, εκπομπές κλήσεως και όλα τα συναφή.
Αγαπητέ aeonie (Nik), μιας και σίγουρα θα έχεις πομποδεκτη που θα συντονίζεται στα μεσαία, έλα στο 1650 να τα πούμε... Να μου πεις και αν με ακούς στην περιοχή σου. Θα σου πω πότε με πμ.
Βαγγέλης

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου φίλε Βαγγέλη! Eκτιμώ τους ανθρώπους με αίσθηση του χιούμορ γιατί πιστεύω πως μας λείπει στις μέρες μας!!

Τα μηχανάκια μου είναι κλειδωμένα για ευνόητους λόγους εντός μπάντας όπως ήρθαν από τη μαμά τους! Επίσης τα yaesu δεν κατεβαίνουν τόσο χαμηλά(για εκπομπή) σταματούν στο 1800 !! Βtw μονο κάποια icom 706 ξέρω πως .....ξεφεύγουν  :Wink: 

Επιπλέον μετά τον φίλο μου τον Αντώνη  που έβαλε την κεραία πιο πριν πρέπει να ομολογήσω πως πέρυσι οργάνωσα μια ειδική ραδιοερασιτεχνική τελετή καύσεως του μικροφώνου μου οπότε μάλλον μόνο με μορς θα με πετύχετε !  :Wink:  Δεν μπορώ να προδώσω τα ιδανικά μου και να βγώ με φωνή.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αγαπητέ aeonie (Nik), μιας και σίγουρα θα έχεις πομποδεκτη που θα συντονίζεται στα μεσαία, έλα στο 1650 να τα πούμε...



 Υπάρχει Θεός και ακούει!!!! Θα πέσει φωτιά να μας κάψει!!! Μετανοείτε!

----------


## Giannis511

Όπα ρε παιδιά, δεν σας έβρισε κιόλας ο άνθρωπος, δηλαδή τώρα τι πάτε να μας πείτε ότι ακόμα και στο άκουσμα "απαγορευμένων" συχνοτήτων φτύνετε και τον κόρφο σας????

Νικηφόρε και εγώ εκτιμώ τους ανθρώπους *που έχουν αλλά και εκτιμούν* το χιούμορ...

----------


## Giannis511

Εγώ πάντως αν είχα μικροφωνο και δεν το ήθελα πια θα το πούλαγα σε τιμή όχι ευκαταφρόνητη (άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες τα πουλάνε πολύ ακριβά, γιατί όχι και εγώ) και τα λεφτά θα τα 'δινα σε κανένα φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα...Η θα πινα ένα καφέ στην υγειά της!!

----------


## antonis_p

πωλειται 150 ευρω να μου αδειασει την γωνια... οπως καταλαβαινετε ειναι αδουλευτο!



The ICOM SM-8 desk mic has an electret condenser type mic element and gives clear tone over a wide variety of voice levels. The gooseneck may be adjusted to any angle. It features UP-DOWN tuning (on compatible ICOM transceivers). There is a switch for PTT (push to talk) and also a lock feature. This mic has two line inputs (A/B) for operation from two transceivers. ICOM even includes the second mic cable that you can connect if needed. 

On the bottom of the mic base there is one control for tone. Plus there are separate level adjustments for input A and input B. The mic cables terminate to a standard ICOM 8 pin mic plug.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 1962

> Καλά σου είπε ο φίλος Greg να το βάλεις στο πάνω μέρος.
> 
> To καπελάκι δεν το βάζουμε από βίτσιο ή από αισθητική παρέμβαση στο έργο μας.
> 
> Το πηνίο στη βάση ή στη μέση δεν το γλυτώνεις. Η επαγωγική αντίσταση όμως με την παρουσία χωρητικότητας μειώνεται και άρα χάνεις λιγότερο ισχύ(RF) στο πηνίο σου. Επιπλέον προσαρμόζεις πολύ καλύτερα την σύνθετη αντίσταση της κεραίας σου στην αντίσταση εξόδου του πομπού σου! 
> 
> Γενικά μπορούμε να πούμε πως αν η κάθετη (το σύρμα σου/ο σωλήνας σου/το καλάμι ψαρέματος σου κτλ) είναι λιγότερη από τα λ/4 της συχνότητας που θες να βγεις πρέπει να προσθέσεις πηνίο στην κεραία σου στη βάση για να "έρθει" αντίθετα στην απίστευτη περίπτωση που θα βάλεις ύψος πάνω από το L/4 τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις χωρητικότητα.
> 
> Για να υπολογίσεις όλα αυτά τα καλούδια κατέβασε αυτό το ντοσάδικο πρόγραμμα:
> ...

----------


## 807

νικο σου εστειλα κατι αν το ελαβες να μου πεις.χαιρετισμους!!

----------


## ArisTavros

Καλησπέρα θέλω να φτιάξω ένα σταθμό στα μεσαία 250watt μέχρι τι εμβέλεια θα ακούγομαι ?

----------


## mikemtb

Αναλόγως περιοχής ώρας και κεραιας μέχρι και σε άλλες χώρες εύκολα.  
(Έπεσε σκούπα βλεπω...)

----------


## jeronimo

Μια και μιλάτε για μεσαία έχω κάποια υλικά από την δεκαετία του 1980 με ενδιαφέρει  αν υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο πομπού μεσαίων αξιόπιστο με λυχνίες 6L6 807 813

----------

